# Stat thread



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2012)

WHAT ARE  YOUR STATS? POST PICS IF YOU LIKE

the lies and lack of proof should be awesome



i am
5 ft 11
269 pounds today
online calculator said bodyfat was about 24%---IM SURE ITS WRONG BETTER OR WORSE
ARMS 18 1/2
quads 29
calves 17 1/2
f arms 14 1/2
chest 50 or so
waist 39 smallest....41 biggest

kawk....tiny


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2012)

I am
6' 2''
239 pounds today
Bodyfat 18%
ARMS 18  cold
quads 26 3/4 cold ( don't train legs anymore)
calves 18 1/2 cold
chest 48 1/2 relaxed and cold
waist 35 1/2


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 20, 2012)

blubbed
greasy
verbose
british agent
even my penis has crooked teeth
lobster claw hands


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I am
> 6' 2''
> 239 pounds today
> Bodyfat 18%
> ...



35 inch waist at 240 is pretty good


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

oh and you forgot 40 plus years old


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 35 inch waist at 240 is pretty good


I have a really small waist so 35 1/2 is fat for me. After my KETO run it should be down to 33 1/2, want to get it to 32'' by March.  

The draw back is my pathetic arms keep shrinking, don't expect them to be over 17 1/2 by the time I hit 225lbs.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I have a really small waist so 35 1/2 is fat for me. After my KETO run it should be down to 33 1/2, want to get it to 32'' by March.
> 
> The draw back is my pathetic arms keep shrinking, don't expect them to be over 17 1/2 by the time I hit 225lbs.



yeah but they will look better.....got mine growin....they seem to like lighter weight with a better/slower rep speed....ive wasted alot of time slingin heavy shit


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah but they will look better.....got mine growin....they seem to like *lighter weight with a better/slower rep *speed....ive wasted alot of time slingin heavy shit


I do everything light, high rep and slow now. 




I honestly only do about 4 sets for biceps and 3 sets for triceps once a week so I guess I could actually try to train them for real. I just hate training arms.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I honestly only do about 4 sets for biceps and 3 sets for triceps once a week so I guess I could actually try to train them for real. I just hate training arms.



you got good arms newayz....i think 9 sets apiece is a good #---- shouldnt take 20 min....could super set them like the old dudes


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

Me

Age 40
Penis 8.5” (as vouched for by Madmans mum)
Weight 205
Arms Cold 16.5
Waist 33.5
Quads 25.5
Calves 16
Bf i will put at 15.5 but probably slightly higher
I have a Myotape so measurements are accurate….

AZZA


----------



## boss (Jan 20, 2012)

6'6
268 
Waist 36
Arms 19
Quads 29
Chest 50
Bf% 16 
Shoes 14
Tan- medium

Body fat will drop to around 10% during my rugby season.


----------



## MadScientist (Jan 20, 2012)

Age:      old
Status:  sorta strong


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

awesome 


first blatant lies have been told


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 20, 2012)

6'
225lbs
35" waist
17 3/4 arms
Small cock
Piss poor attitude
No idea on body fat but it's not where it should be cause I eat whatever I want.
I got a pretty nice ass too

More lies can be posted as needed


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jan 20, 2012)

MadScientist said:


> Age: old
> Status: sorta strong


 


Is this pic from 1982?


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> awesome
> 
> 
> first blatant lies have been told



Are you so fucking lazy you'd rather critique everyone else than work for some impressive stats of your own?  Some of us eat right and do cardio not because we want to but because we are committed.  Just because everyone doesn't claim to be a bulbous lazy overindulgent sloth like you doesn't mean they are lying.  Except Azza, that fuckin idiot must have forgotten we have all seen his unjerkedness in all its glorious splendor.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 20, 2012)

Kos fuck off!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 20, 2012)

KOS is a fat fucking slob who tears others down due to his own lack of ability to get his body in check. the fatness in his head is sucking the blood flow from his peanut brain.


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2012)

Age:25 (sup you old fuckers lol)
Weight 265
Waist: 38
Height 5'11
Bicep: 16.5 relaxed
Forearm:13.5
Neck ~18
Chest ~48
Quads: 27.5 relaxed
Calves:18
Shoe: 13
Bf% obnoxiously high (20 or so?)
Johnson: 8 - there's pics somewherre on here lol

Posted pics to prove in the past.


----------



## hypno (Jan 20, 2012)

5'9"
174 lbs
34" waist
Don't know the exact measurements of the rest. Just a little bigger than average I would say.
Strength: That's a variable. True strength. IMO. is a combination of physical and mental (emotional).
That said: I am the strongest MoFo on this board so take that KoS


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 20, 2012)

Two eyes
Two ears
Two arms
Two legs
One brain- granted it may be missing a few marbles but what can you do
One heart- bigger than all of yours
One liver- working hard because I want to be like heavy
Two  testicles- sperm count is ok
one penis- slightly bigger than the national average

I've left a few things out but fuck it, they're not important.


----------



## gearin up (Jan 20, 2012)

just a question. Are you guys going by your jean size or cloth tape. I ask because I wear a 32 levi but my trainer cloth taped me at 36 last sunday @13% bf


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 20, 2012)

gearin up said:


> cloth taped



Is that a weird new kinky sex game?


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 20, 2012)

gearin up said:


> just a question. Are you guys going by your jean size or cloth tape. I ask because I wear a 32 levi but my trainer cloth taped me at 36 last sunday @13% bf



Whichever is smaller.  Minus 2


----------



## gearin up (Jan 20, 2012)

@ Vibrant well yea!! what else would it be??


----------



## gearin up (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Whichever is smaller. Minus 2


 well alrighty then. 30 in waist. woohoo.
So how much do we add to the rest of the stats?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am what I am and it ain't none of fatboy's bussiness


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I am what I am and it ain't none of fatboy's bussiness



you aint shit....just nother dude hidin an runin his dicksucker easy to do


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Are you so fucking lazy you'd rather critique everyone else than work for some impressive stats of your own?  Some of us eat right and do cardio not because we want to but because we are committed.  Just because everyone doesn't claim to be a bulbous lazy overindulgent sloth like you doesn't mean they are lying.  Except Azza, that fuckin idiot must have forgotten we have all seen his unjerkedness in all its glorious splendor.



y you mad? i stole this thread idea from md....simple.....the dude is not 6 ft 6 with 29 inch quads an big arms....wwe would beat his door down


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> KOS is a fat fucking slob who tears others down due to his own lack of ability to get his body in check. the fatness in his head is sucking the blood flow from his peanut brain.



post makes no sense....how come no has proof me tearing peeps down?   i even complement the shit out of dlatsky even though he hounds me unprovoked.....i only attack when attacked


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you aint shit....just nother dude hidin an runin his dicksucker easy to do



You are the authority on this^^^^

This is me VVVVV







I'm 52 years old, I work 65 hours a week pulling cable in a 40 building university. I take no supps at all, NONE. I get hammered every wedensday night with the boys and help drink upwards of 6 bottles of wine on the weekends. My raw powders come from urban street corners, COD. And I can wipe my own ass you fat fucking tub shitter.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

at 52 you look pretty damn good....kudos for posting up


i can also wipe my ass do full splits...handstand and one arm pushups


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 20, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> You are the authority on this^^^^
> 
> This is me VVVVV
> 
> ...



Damn that's a serious look.. He's bout to dig off in KOS ass


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you aint shit....just nother dude hidin an runin his dicksucker easy to do



Dog is OG anything goes.. Don't be a cunt all your life


----------



## Hench (Jan 20, 2012)

I cant actually believe KOS is calling out half of IM aaaannd coming out on top most of the time?!? Must be like being back at school for some of you cats, everybody hates the big fat cunt but nobody quite has the balls to stand up to him. 

KOS your pitcures fucking disgust me, but fair play for tricking everyone into thinking theyve actually got something to be scared of.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 20, 2012)

Me.....

I'm jacked and tan................................nothing else matters.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/153165-am-i-really-big-gear-whore-4.html

Go here killerofsausages


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 20, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> dog is og anything goes.. Don't be a cunt all your life



oagg?


----------



## colochine (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 39414

Jacked as fuck y'all niggas jelly of dem traps.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 20, 2012)

Stats, Bitches! Stats!

DaMayor

Age:21
Weight 625
Waist: 78
Height 3'-4"
6% BF


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm
6' 1''
old
235 pounds today
Bodyfat 13% with visible abs
ARMS 19+  cold
QUADS small
Calf's big
chest 48 relaxed and cold
waist 34~I'm wearing 33 inch jeans but we all know they fake the numbers.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 20, 2012)

bigger, stronger, faster  then you


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

i once walked from Maine to Nevada on my hands carrying a baby elephant on my feet.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Madmann (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> awesome
> 
> 
> first blatant lies have been told


 
*But this mug shot is not awesome.*

*Is this the look you get when the wife doesn't feel like cooking??*


----------



## Madmann (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> at 52 you look pretty damn good....kudos for posting up


 
Fucking gay.

Closet homo is creeping out of you.




KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i can also wipe my ass...


 
So the wife potty trained you quite well huh??

Now if she can just teach you to walk and chew gum simultaneously.


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *But this mug shot is not awesome.*
> 
> *Is this the look you get when the wife doesn't feel like cooking??*



Is that the face of killerofscrotums?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

my wife never cooks


----------



## Madmann (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife never cooks


 

*So food just gravitates towards you like a vortex??*


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 20, 2012)

Note the empty platter in the background missing the apple pie....


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Note the empty platter in the background missing the apple pie....



LOL-nice eye!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Note the empty platter in the background missing the apple pie....



its probably my kids pop tart....i dont eat pie....ever....notice how every thread in AG is a bash me thread....irony


----------



## independent (Jan 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Note the empty platter in the background missing the apple pie....



FUCKING OWNED.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah cause i ate pie that i never eat and then slid the plate to the other side of the table so i could take this picture....it all makes sense now


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

saying you getting bashed is irony is the craziest thing that will be posted today. i broke the window n dad spanked me. how ironic.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

it's freezing balls in Maine to hell with you anti apple pie people. the interweb says feed my pigeon corn to keep him warm apple pie sounds good for me. it gets any colder i'll put it in my bra.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its probably my kids pop tart....i dont eat pie....ever....notice how every thread in AG is a bash me thread....irony


Steals his skinny kids pop tarts ^^^^


----------



## Madmann (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ....notice how every thread in AG is a bash me thread....irony


 
You're an easy Target.


Bashing is all that you can garner, there's nothing good or cool about you.


But you obviously love the attention. You go board to board soliciting it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> saying you getting bashed is irony is the craziest thing that will be posted today. i broke the window n dad spanked me. how ironic.



im still waiting for proof i ever bashed anyone unprovoked.....you started a feud with me cause i dont approve of saneys fake journal


----------



## Imosted (Jan 20, 2012)

colochine said:


> View attachment 39414
> 
> Jacked as fuck y'all niggas jelly of dem traps.




What the fuck happaned to his neck?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

KOS does she hate to cook or what? get her a big crock pot and show her a few simple ways to spice up chicken. add stock, brown rice, and your veggies. it takes seriously 5 minutes to dump everything in there then you let it cook all day and you have several meals. my parents live on prepared crap and are both battling cancer. eat real food.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

Imosted said:


> What the fuck happaned to his neck?



i assumed its a photoshopped funny.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You're an easy Target.
> 
> 
> But you obviously love the attention. You go board to board soliciting it.



you are nothing....your opiniln is nothing....no one cares about you


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im still waiting for proof i ever bashed anyone unprovoked.....you started a feud with me cause i dont approve of saneys fake journal



there you go.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> KOS does she hate to cook or what? get her a big crock pot and show her a few simple ways to spice up chicken. add stock, brown rice, and your veggies. it takes seriously 5 minutes to dump everything in there then you let it cook all day and you have several meals. my parents live on prepared crap and are both battling cancer. eat real food.



i cook....she does what you describe....her schedule sucks


----------



## Madmann (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are nothing....your opiniln is nothing....no one cares about you


 
*Name someone who cares about you, besides your clueless family.*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

you can make really good stews in a crock pot too. chopped up sweet potato, meat, veggies, stock, and some herbs n spices. it's fool proof.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

moroccan lamb stew | Jamie Oliver | Food | Recipes (UK)


----------



## Rednack (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> moroccan lamb stew | Jamie Oliver | Food | Recipes (UK)


that looks like some backwoods hillybilly shit i eat...yummy

beat up pan and all..


----------



## Madmann (Jan 20, 2012)

Rednack said:


> that looks like some backwoods hillybilly shit i eat...yummy
> 
> beat up pan and all..


 
Yeah very upscale, you should run for president. Newt would back you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *Name someone who cares about you, besides your clueless family.*



i sure get alot of attention....youve posted about me 30 times this week at least


----------



## Rednack (Jan 20, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yeah very upscale, you should run for president. Newt would back you.


you can run your calloused lips across the head of my dick..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> moroccan lamb stew | Jamie Oliver | Food | Recipes (UK)



looks good.....she uses slow cooker alot....probly once a week


----------



## Rednack (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like a nigger in the woodpile a couple generations back to me..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

i look black?.....damn....thats just too far....have you no mercy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i sure get alot of attention....youve posted about me 30 times this week at least



eddie is jealous of the attention you're getting.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i sure get alot of attention....youve posted about me 30 times this week at least


 
Taking notice of your foolishness is not the same as caring about you.

Clearly you need to find a dictionary site and look up what it actually means.

Your warped sense of interpretation is so hysterical.



Rednack said:


> you can run your calloused lips across the head of my dick..


 

OK, but that won't help your campaign or obtain the friendship of KOS.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Steals his skinny kids pop tarts ^^^^



Repped


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

you people really are pathetic with teh interwebz gang up tactics.....im getting ready to go see a movie with the wife....i assure you all i wont think of you


----------



## littlekev (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you people really are pathetic with teh interwebz gang up tactics.....im getting ready to go see a movie with the wife....i assure you all i wont think of you



Your wife might.......


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> awesome
> 
> 
> *first blatant lies have been told*



Yeah, _you_ having a 39-inch waist. Lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

sucked in as hard as i can....flexed....all the air blown out.....never claimed it that way relaxed



smallest for me was 35 in high school


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Whichever is smaller.  Minus 2



Or in KOS's case, minus 12.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i look black?.....damn....thats just too far....have you no mercy


you have the facial structure of a baboon, with eyes to match..


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

You're gonna be late for that movie, KOS.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

you are no more defined or vascular than me curt.....so i dont get the venom


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Curt James said:


> You're gonna be late for that movie, KOS.



its at 7....wife is getting ready


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sucked in as hard as i can....*flexed*....all the air blown out.....never claimed it that way relaxed



And you can't flex fat.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 20, 2012)

the bitchfest between Curt and KOS is getting old. I guess it knows no boundaries. Kurt is a schmoe, who doesnt train, KOS is fat, blah, blah, blah. KOS says Curt is skinny-fat, Curt laughs at his 39in waist measurement....and repeat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Your wife might.......



yes , she will think of nameless ,faceless dudes on the net who need strength in#S instead of her giant husband shes been with for 7 years.....she basically raped me last night.....she is happy


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are no more defined or vascular than me curt.....so i dont get the venom



What venom? Facts are facts, Mr. I Tell It Like It Is. You pride yourself in "brutal honesty" until it's applied to you. Lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> the bitchfest between Curt and KOS is getting old. I guess it knows no boundaries. Kurt is a schmoe, who doesnt train, KOS is fat, blah, blah, blah. KOS says Curt is skinny-fat, Curt laughs at his 39in waist measurement....and repeat.



yeah....like 39 is even good....i think he said his is that big....thats why hes mad....i actually think hes done ok with complete shit genetics....while i have fumbled with great genetics.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

Plus no one is ganging up on you. I see _individuals_ who are poking fun.


----------



## littlekev (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yes , she will think of nameless ,faceless dudes on the net who need strength in#S instead of her giant husband shes been with for 7 years.....she basically raped me last night.....she is happy



"She basically raped me last night," She thought you might be better asleep.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Curt James said:


> What venom? Facts are facts, Mr. I Tell It Like It Is. You pride yourself in "brutal honesty" until it's applied to you. Lol



i never lie curt its too much trouble....sorry your waist is wide....i wear size 40 pants an most are baggy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

littlekev said:


> "She basically raped me last night," She thought you might be better asleep.



she came in a min.......why you mad brah


----------



## littlekev (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she came in a min.......why you mad brah



Your in AG, and your the one all upset. Eat your soft serve and sfw.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yes , she will think of nameless ,faceless dudes on the net who need strength in#S instead of her giant husband shes been with for 7 years.....she basically raped me last night.....she is happy



Yeah sex is cardio...Fuck cardio


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> the bitchfest between Curt and KOS is getting old. I guess it knows no boundaries. Kurt is a schmoe, who doesnt train, KOS is fat, blah, blah, blah. KOS says Curt is skinny-fat, Curt laughs at his 39in waist measurement....and repeat.



Hey, ********, why don't you go fill your time posting links for companies you a) don't rep (cough) and b) that aren't sponsors here.

ANYTHING GOES!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 20, 2012)

KOS....all you guys are faceless skinny fat pussies

Folks of I.M......who you calling a pussy fatboy


KOS... why does everybody gang up on me


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i wear size 40 pants an most are baggy



Because you're all gut and spare tire and no ass?


----------



## Imosted (Jan 20, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Hey, ********, why don't you go fill your time posting links for companies you a) don't rep (cough) and b) that aren't sponsors here.
> 
> ANYTHING GOES!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Your in AG, and your the one all upset. Eat your soft serve and sfw.



whos mad....i am having a great day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> KOS....all you guys are faceless skinny fat pussies
> 
> Folks of I.M......who you calling a pussy fatboy
> 
> ...



you are not among them....when you mouthed off you showed yourself like aman


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Because you're all gut and spare tire and no ass?



dont have much overhang .....thanx for your unending concern


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are not among them....when you mouthed off you showed yourself like aman


When I go to the gym tonight I am going to have them do that electric BF test on me. Should I eat or not eat any amount of time before it, or restrict any liquids?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dont have much overhang .....thanx for your unending concern



Holy fuck, those are some shit looking tattoo's.  Walmart special or what?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 20, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Hey, ********, why don't you go fill your time posting links for companies you a) don't rep (cough) and b) that aren't sponsors here.
> 
> ANYTHING GOES!



Oh, you must mean AllStarHealth.com - Discount Vitamins | Nutritional Supplements | Bodybuilding Supplements. No I dont rep for them. They arent a company like that. LOL @ thinking every online company has reps spamming boards. They have no need for reps. Sorry for looking out for the members pockets. LOL @ Orbit saying their prices are comparable. Not even close. Sorry, bud.

When Orbit has QUALITY protein priced at $35 for 5lbs, you let me know. thanks.

I'd be a fool to pay orbits prices, when allstar blows them away....and I posted the link one time. How about you get on GMO for posting a link in that same thread. Thats right, you wont, because youre a shady fuck. good day, sir.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

Shady just infracted you for bashing a sponsor. 

Go cry to someone about that and, hey, tell them you got jacked in Anything Goes.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 20, 2012)

bwahahahahahahaha. sponsor bashing?

Did Orbit not say his prices are the close/the same?(which they arent)
Does Orbit have Dymatize Whey Protein Isolate in a 5lb jug for $35?(no he doesnt)
Orbit lied. 
Nuff said.

Im right, youre wrong. You abuse your power, because you feel helpless in the world. That is all.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 20, 2012)

shits gettin real


----------



## gearin up (Jan 20, 2012)

this is competition stat so around 5.5 bf% I would guess


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 20, 2012)

I said I was tired of Curt and KOS fighting, Curt attacked me, calling me a liar and a spammer. It is what it is.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 20, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I said I was tired of Curt and KOS fighting, Curt attacked me, calling me a liar and a spammer. It is what it is.


 



boobies


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, orbit has sales, but ASH is wholesale prices, _*on everything, all the time*_.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> .....im getting ready to go see a movie with the wife....i assure you all i wont think of you


 


No of course not, you'll be too busy stuffing both your hands into the popcorn bucket.

Your miniscule brain can handle so much at once, you need all the concentration you could muster.

Then you'll be right back here moaning and bitching once again about everyone ganging on you.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> bwahahahahahahaha. sponsor bashing?
> 
> Did Orbit not say his prices are the close/the same?(which they arent)
> Does Orbit have Dymatize Whey Protein Isolate in a 5lb jug for $35?(no he doesnt)
> ...



heh Trust me. That is not all.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 20, 2012)

Rednack said:


> looks like a nigger in the woodpile a couple generations back to me..



Ewwww god damn who the fuck left that moldy cantalope out? Gross!!!!!


----------



## MadScientist (Jan 20, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> Is this pic from 1982?


Maybe...

But this one is from today....


----------



## gearin up (Jan 20, 2012)

nice basement gym Madscientist!! Youre a stout looking fella as well.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 20, 2012)

MadScientist said:


> Maybe...
> 
> But this one is from today....


Rite on...and thumbs up to the gym you train at....looks like the real deal.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

Age: 44
Weight 228.0
Height 6'1"
Neck: 17 1/2
Bicep/tricep: 16 1/2 cold
Forearm:13
Waist: 30 1/2
Quads: 25 cold
Calves:17 1/2
Bf% 9%


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2012)

older than dirt
my dick don't work
poorer than shit
can't pay my bills
have hemroids
my wife hates me
i'm fairly happy


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

charley said:


> older than dirt
> my dick don't work
> poorer than shit
> can't pay my bills
> ...


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Age: 44
> Weight 228.0
> Height 6'1"
> *Neck: 17 1/2*
> ...


I wonder if it's an age thing but I measured my neck last week and it was only 17'' it was 18 1/2'' when I was a 220lb 20 something . Never trained it in my life but it's an inch smaller even though I am 20lbs heavier now.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I wonder if it's an age thing but I measured my neck last week and it was only 17'' it was 18 1/2'' when I was a 220lb 20 something . Never trained it in my life but it's an inch smaller even though I am 20lbs heavier now.



Could be. Never trained neck either, but I've never given a shit about a thick neck. 
Mine was 18-10, but that was about a year ago when I was around 255. No doubt it was fat lol


----------



## Hench (Jan 20, 2012)

KOS can you please stop posting shirtless pics, that shit makes me feel ill.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

i have a quota


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 20, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> age: 44
> weight 228.0
> height 6'1"
> neck: 17 1/2
> ...



9%????


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KOS you start a stat thread, then flame on everyone who posts stats. You are hard to work out, seems you may think you are better than everyone else or have a Napoleon complex. You feel better when flaming on everyone else but yourself dont you? I have a suggestion for you lard ass, do note ingest anymore carbs………..YOU HAVE TAKEN CARBING UP TO A WHOLE NEW FAT LEVEL…………..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

who have i flamed idiot.....i didnt even pick on you.....9% IS EXTREME CONDITION----THAT AINT IT----YOU WANT ME TO FLAME MYSELF??? fine my fatass needs to lose at least 30 pounds....and i will still be way bigger  and stronger than you have been or ever will be



i swear you have been lobotomized


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

9% without abs or a single vein-----azza you stupid fuck get a clue----buy a fuking book or somthin   


heavy at his best was 11%----AND WHO GUSSED THAT RIGHT ME! SAME AS THE LAST TIME


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 21, 2012)

How was the movie dooshnozzle?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who have i flamed idiot.....i didnt even pick on you.....9% IS EXTREME CONDITION----THAT AINT IT----YOU WANT ME TO FLAME MYSELF??? fine my fatass needs to lose at least 30 pounds....and i will still be way bigger  and stronger than you have been or ever will be
> 
> 
> 
> i swear you have been lobotomized



Thats the response i expected fatty???..


----------



## MadScientist (Jan 21, 2012)

gearin up said:


> nice basement gym Madscientist!! Youre a stout looking fella as well.


 Thanks...here are some pics of my gym


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

The problem is, kos doesnt know exactly how stupid and predictablehe  really is. 

Asshole-face, do you really think I care what your wally-the-walrus, hoagie-eating, fleshy hippo ass thinks? You're great as an internet tough guy-_stereotypical_ but fun reading all the same. 
I posted my stats, you show my picture from 12 weeks out, you make fun of me-thinking you caught me in some silly lie; its the same as with Curt, you try (weakly) to make fun of Curt, then Curt retorts but you cant keep up because the guy outclasses your tragically goofy mind in the intelligence department and you're awfully feebleminded to begin with.  

You're a joke son. And you've been owned by several on this board. But, it's okay, we accept for you being part of the short yellow school bus crew. 

And don't even get me started on those shitty magic marker kiddy scribbles. Good lord, did Ray Charles do your ink? I'd ask for a refund.

Now, go eat a fried oreo fatboy.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

MadScientist said:


> Thanks...here are some pics of my gym




That's a bad ass gym but where are the chained up little boys?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

MadScientist, great setup. Makes me wish I wasnt on a slab in my house.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 21, 2012)

Madscientist that is my fucken dream gym bro!! Very cool! Im sure it took awhile to put together.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> That's a bad ass gym but where are the chained up little boys?



Kos ate them


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> The problem is, kos doesnt know exactly how stupid and predictablehe  really is.
> 
> Asshole-face, do you really think I care what your wally-the-walrus, hoagie-eating, fleshy hippo ass thinks? You're great as an internet tough guy-_stereotypical_ but fun reading all the same.
> I posted my stats, you show my picture from 12 weeks out, you make fun of me-thinking you caught me in some silly lie; its the same as with Curt, you try (weakly) to make fun of Curt, then Curt retorts but you cant keep up because the guy outclasses your tragically goofy mind in the intelligence department and you're awfully feebleminded to begin with.
> ...








.....


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll never understand the love you faggots have for knowing each others body measurements 
and viewing shirtless pictures, thank goodness bodybuilding will never become mainstream.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who have i flamed idiot.....i didnt even pick on you.....9% IS EXTREME CONDITION----THAT AINT IT----YOU WANT ME TO FLAME MYSELF??? fine my fatass needs to lose at least 30 pounds....and i will still be way bigger and stronger than you have been or ever will be
> 
> 
> 
> i swear you have been lobotomized


 
LOL @ this biscuit shaped hillbilly swine.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> How was the movie dooshnozzle?



it was what i expected


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> The problem is, kos doesnt know exactly how stupid and predictablehe  really is.
> 
> Asshole-face, do you really think I care what your wally-the-walrus, hoagie-eating, fleshy hippo ass thinks? You're great as an internet tough guy-_stereotypical_ but fun reading all the same.
> I posted my stats, you show my picture from 12 weeks out, you make fun of me-thinking you caught me in some silly lie; its the same as with Curt, you try (weakly) to make fun of Curt, then Curt retorts but you cant keep up because the guy outclasses your tragically goofy mind in the intelligence department and you're awfully feebleminded to begin with.
> ...



you claimed 9% FAT AN 29 inch waist before you posted that pic....in your thread you never claim more than 12%----I REALLY DONT GIVE A SHIT ITS YOUR LIFE AND YOUR JOURNAL FULL OF LIES 


internet tough guy....i dont say shit here i wouldn't say in real life boy.........dont say son....u aint no gfr


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

as for my tat2s most i got be4 i was even 16....i hate most of them...but tat artist are con men....i only ask them to do what they 100% CAN DO....good tat 2 artist is hard to find


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Thats the response i expected fatty???..



you are fat weak and small


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

I've never seen a guy capable of causing as many meltdowns as KOS has.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

it is a gift and a curse


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you claimed 9% FAT AN 29 inch waist before you posted that pic....in your thread you never claim more than 12%----I REALLY DONT GIVE A SHIT ITS YOUR LIFE AND YOUR JOURNAL FULL OF LIES


Typo dude, or maybe I misread a question... could be any number of things. 
But your response are comical-and you do give a shit. 
I love this. 
Keep going, please? Did you have your hourly big mac fatboy?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are fat weak and small



And you're fat and weak-minded. NEXT.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Typo dude, or maybe I misread a question... could be any number of things.
> But your response are comical-and you do give a shit.
> I love this.
> Keep going, please? Did you have your hourly big mac fatboy?



i read your whole  journal when i noticed the tall tales.....lotta claims,zero proof.....ilike when you claim 8% FAT AND THEN COMPLAIN OF AB FAT-----HILARIOUS noob


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> And you're fat and weak-minded. NEXT.



my bad...i see why you are angry.....240 huh......bwhahaaaaahhhhahaha


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i read your whole  journal when i noticed the tall tales.....lotta claims,zero proof.....ilike when you claim 8% FAT AND THEN COMPLAIN OF AB FAT-----HILARIOUS noob



...but you still 'DONT GIVE A SHIT'....right. You're such a goof.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my bad...i see why you are angry.....240 huh......bwhahaaaaahhhhahaha



Fat and jealous. A bad combination. Actually, at that particular photo, probably around 255. There's this word when people eat, it's called "self control". Dictionary has that definition in it. A dictionary is a big book with definitions (meanings of words).


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

holy shit this is so easy....guess this black dude is 300pounds


can you please try to be harder to own.....i know tell another lame variation of a fat joke....lie some more when the truth is clear

by the way you are one ugly motherfuker....albino retard looking mofo.....have you ever felt the inside of a woman?....not a plastic one though


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

"derpy DERP ME CLAIM BETTER STATS THAN ARNOLD---DERP ME LOOKY LIKE DAVE DRAPER"


HE REALLY SAID THAT DRAPER SHIT


----------



## gearin up (Jan 21, 2012)

MadScientist said:


> Thanks...here are some pics of my gym


yea bro Im very impressed a lot of money down there. I want to build a new gym like that. Had one at our old house ( not near as stocked) but when we sold and built again I had sell what I had cuz no place to keep it ( no out buildings yet) I have a few more tons of dirt to move but we are going to build sometime this year. Needless to say it will take a while and a lot money to get close to your set up.


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2012)

This thread is all about Jesus. The love here is just heart warming.


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2012)

Killer......forget about it......your a big dude......withouta doubt......nice photo's.......you look strong as a bull...................


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> holy shit this is so easy....(snip)



Boring.

Post some more naked pics of your wife because, hey, that's what sets you apart from this horde of _liars _you're protesting over, right?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

fail.....i got a hot wife i take pics of....you are a closet homosexual .....KOS FOR THE WIN....



come at me bitch....you bench 2 plates yet cunt


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Boring.
> 
> Post some more naked pics of your wife because, hey, that's what sets you apart from this horde of _liars _you're protesting over, right?



Curt, I think I won on this one. Didn't take too long did it?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fail.....i got a hot wife i take pics of *and post on the Internet*....you are a closet homosexual .....*KOS FOR THE WIN....*
> 
> 
> 
> come at me bitch....you bench 2 plates yet cunt



That's not winning. That's disrespect.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> *Curt, I think I won on this one. *Didn't take too long did it?



There's no win or lose, jugg. There's only who has the most posts! We're _all _chasing Prince.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah cause being a lying skinny ego inflated albino retard makes you superior 



i give you credit for very funny retardation......just read last 3 pages of your journal .....self ownage.....delusional noob


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Curt, I think I won on this one. Didn't take too long did it?



asking someone if you won means you lost. sorry.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes SuckofGimp. You are incredibly predictable.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> There's no win or lose, jugg. There's only who has the most posts! We're _all _chasing Prince.


LOL
Little Wing racked some impressive numbers of her own.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

what a beautiful cover song






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> asking someone if you won means you lost. sorry.



Very true. Thank you for the clarification


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

glad I could help, Arnold.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> glad I could help, Arnold.



Dave. I'm Dave Draper.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> That's not winning. That's disrespect.



get your own woman to worry about


shes happy, im happy, we dont care about you or your opinion of our near decade long marriage



what kinda worries about another dudes chick....either a jealous one ,or a guy fixin to get his ass whupped cause he wants to move in on another mans property


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Yes SuckofGimp. You are incredibly predictable.



youve been exposed its over


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> get your own woman to worry about
> 
> 
> shes happy, im happy, we dont care about you or your opinion of our near decade long marriage
> ...



Awesome grammar tough guy-barely comprehensible.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> youve been exposed its over


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Dave. I'm Dave Draper.


its hard to keep all these names straight.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


>








 see what im saying?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> awesome grammar tough guy-barely comprehensible.


 i mean yeah you might be a skinny lying bitch but i write incorrectly on the webz...woe is me cunt


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> .....im getting ready to go see a movie with the wife....
> i assure you all i wont think of you


 

How was the movie you saw on you're big screen?

Out back behind your trailor that is.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

i havent seen a tube tv in years....poor black dude...that is sad for you...we saw underworld...sad nigger is sad


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i havent seen a tube tv in years....poor black dude...that is sad for you...we saw underworld...sad nigger is sad


 
What's sad is your pitiful lies and desperation to outdo the stat-posting faggots of this lame thread.

And I told your dumbass I am not black, you understand less than a mutt that can't stop chasing its tail.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> What's sad is your pitiful lies and desperation to outdo the stat-posting faggots of this lame thread.
> 
> And I told your dumbass I am not black, you understand less than a mutt that can't stop chasing its tail.



Nice avatar faggot. Another dude getting fucked in the ass. 
Gayer than the last avatar.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fail.....i got a hot wife i take pics of....you are a closet homosexual .....KOS FOR THE WIN....
> 
> 
> 
> come at me bitch....you bench 2 plates yet cunt



too bad people can't be banned for how they act in anything goes... i say we make an exception in your case but i'm not a mod... maybe the Captn can give you a nice little time out.

and as far as someone getting their ass whipped for moving in on another man's territory. no one wants your skanky ass wife after she posted her genitals online or can't you read.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> too bad people can't be banned for how they act in anything goes... i say we make an exception in your case but i'm not a mod... maybe the Captn can give you a nice little time out.
> 
> and as far as someone getting their ass whipped for moving in on another man's territory. no one wants your skanky ass wife after she posted her genitals online or can't you read.


so pics make one a skank? wow...you must be a skank...ive seen multiple revealing pics of you on site....try again

hypocrite much...yep

no one wants her? should see the looks i turn away in public...hey can you post tha close up shot of your crotch again...not skanky at all


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> How was the movie you saw on you're big screen?
> 
> Out back behind your trailor that is.....



i'm liking the ferns. was pretty funny and the tatts he has make me wonder if it's slightly possible. no one with even an *average* income would say good tattoo artists are hard to find, they are a dime a dozen they just charge more than 20 bucks. no pro does kids either. KOS prob got his in juvey.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> too bad people can't be banned for how they act in anything goes... i say we make an exception in your case but i'm not a mod... maybe the Captn can give you a nice little time out.
> 
> and as far as someone getting their ass whipped for moving in on another man's territory. no one wants your skanky ass wife after she posted her genitals online or can't you read.


Pics of your no no spot or GTFO!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

i did get some in juvey...i said that dumb bitch


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Pics of your no no spot or GTFO!



i have no nono spot i'm game for all the spots just not posting it online.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i did get some in juvey...i said that dumb bitch



why you getting mad bro? i thought the cold hard truth is what motivates you?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> What's sad is your pitiful lies and desperation to outdo the stat-posting faggots of this lame thread.
> 
> And I told your dumbass I am not black, you understand less than a mutt that can't stop chasing its tail.


 whats sad is a large grou of people attacking one guy everyday and still getting there ass kicked


black or not you are a nigger


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> why you getting mad bro? i thought the cold hard truth is what motivates you?


 post was a fail cause i already said it....you are a bitch cause you are typical....all your butthurt buddies attacking me i beat them down here comes the chik in the group to play mother hen...shut the fuck up


tyipical bullshit american....everyone is free to do what they want unless you dont like it then here comes the judgement and censorship


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so pics make one a skank? wow...you must be a skank...ive seen multiple revealing pics of you on site....try again
> 
> hypocrite much...yep
> 
> no one wants her? should see the looks i turn away in public...hey can you post tha close up shot of your crotch again...not skanky at all



Jamie Eason has tons of revealing pics online and none are skanky cuz she keeps the important areas covered. Maybe a good psychologist could explain self respect to your wife.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> post was a fail cause i already said it....you are a bitch cause you are typical....all your butthurt buddies attacking me i beat them down here comes the chik in the group to play mother hen...shut the fuck up
> 
> 
> tyipical bullshit american....everyone is free to do what they want unless you dont like it then here comes the judgement and censorship



 you mean everyone is free to post their stats and keep their journals as they see fit till little butthurt you don't like it?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i have no nono spot i'm game for all the spots just not posting it online.


go on please....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Jamie Eason has tons of revealing pics online and none are skanky cuz she keeps the important areas covered. Maybe a good psychologist could explain self respect to your wife.


 judge away...feel better....44 year old woman posting panty pics online...if you want to go by 1950s moral principles like you seem to be...you are way off base


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 21, 2012)

@Mad Scientist
That gym is RI-DAMN-DICULOUS! Awesome set up....


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fail.....i got a hot wife i take pics of....you are a closet homosexual .....KOS FOR THE WIN....
> 
> 
> 
> come at me bitch....you bench 2 plates yet cunt



KOS where do you live? I'd like to know so I can come run some dick in your old lady while your spending all your free time having homo fights online... Just saying. ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you mean everyone is free to post their stats and keep their journals as they see fit till little butthurt you don't like it?


this is AG...and the dude osted a lie in here...i exposed the lie...so the reporter is worse than the liar? i have posted nothing offensive in journals since xyz or whatever asked me nicely not too...i see the humor in silverbacks journal now....still think it should be in a diff section.....look at the juggy pic....look at heavys avi...juggernaut is leaner than heavy(that is what he claims)...are you fuking thick people?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whats sad is a large grou of people attacking one guy everyday and still getting there ass kicked
> 
> 
> black or not you are a nigger



no one here is getting their butt kicked by you. you're an insecure angry fat slob with a skank for a wife. life already kicked _your_ butt. you came to our forum and attacked members and individuals here are treating you accordingly. 

you acted like a jackass and your way to solve what it brought you is whine we are censoring you and gang banging you. that's gonna work about as good as you wrecking your heavy bag and speed bad fixed whatever initiated the temper tantrum you were having then. how about you just stop calling people liars?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> KOS where do you live? I'd like to know so I can come run some dick in your old lady while your spending all your free time having homo fights online... Just saying. ...


 my wife is at work....i live in rocky mount, va....pm for more details....i assure you...or anyone...come to my house...you wont leave


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

I see why MD banned him.   Dude just can't play well with others.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> no one here is getting their butt kicked by you. you're an insecure angry fat slob with a skank for a wife. life already kicked _your_ butt. you came to our forum and attacked members and individuals here are treating you accordingly.
> 
> you acted like a jackass and your way to solve what it brought you is whine we are censoring you and gang banging you. that's gonna work about as good as you wrecking your heavy bag and speed bad fixed whatever initiated the temper tantrum you were having then. how about you just stop calling people liars?


 why dont people carry themselves with some dignity and stop telling internet lies


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i have no nono spot i'm game for all the spots just not posting it online.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

it seems like you got overly excited at guessing Heavy's bodyfat at some point and now consider yourself the one and only bodyfat authority. give it a rest.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife is at work....i live in rocky mount, va....pm for more details....i assure you...or anyone...come to my house...you wont leave



Fucking serious?   OK tough guy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I see why MD banned him. Dude just can't play well with others.


 i am expected to put up with other bullshit and not say anything...i have been hounded like a wolf packs prey in here...if no one talked shit to me..id have no one to rebuttal....there are many more post in here against me than from me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it seems like you got overly excited at guessing Heavy's bodyfat at some point and now consider yourself the one and only bodyfat authority. give it a rest.


 who said that? twice heavy asked what his bodyfat was...and twice i was exactly right....there were probly 100s wrong answers...i take pride in being right and knowing what im saying...im sorry that offends you...actually im not


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife is at work....i live in rocky mount, va....pm for more details....i assure you...or anyone...come to my house...you won't leave
> 
> No shit.. I just past threw there  today on my way to Carlisle pa.. Damn wish I would have know a couple hours ago I would have stopped by your wife strip club!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am expected to put up with other bullshit and not say anything...i have been hounded like a wolf packs prey in here...if no one talked shit to me..id have no one to rebuttal....there are many more post in here against me than from me



Dude, you have clearly started this.   People are making fun cause your fat, honestly who cares, we are all here to improve.    There is just no fucking way you can possibly believe that you are the victim.   You have ruined almost every thread I have looked at the last month.

It's not your looks that have people mad, it's your personality.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Fucking serious? OK tough guy.


yeah ok...what i was suposed to say when someone said they were going to fuck my wife..."ok sir, yes bang her hard ok!" what kind of a man would even play like that


ok you guys please give me a list of things you will allow me to say


you win...juggernaught is leaner than heavy.....curt james is awesome,strongest dude ive ever e met

madmann is not eddie from md

silver backs journal is awesome and informative

i love golden retreivers

my wifes pics make her a slut...pictures mean she will bang anybody...even though she has been with one man her entire adult life

i miss anything?

these are the things ive been hated on for lately


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

KOS, is confronting people about what you feel is inaccurate in their stats working out to be a positive thing for you? it is obviously bringing you nothing but a landslide of grief. so why waste your time? maybe you could be planning a wild night with the mrs instead. walking around today looking forward to that not bickering with a bunch of people you think are liars.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> KILLEROFSAINTS said:
> 
> 
> > my wife is at work....i live in rocky mount, va....pm for more details....i assure you...or anyone...come to my house...you won't leave
> ...


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah ok...what i was suposed to say when someone said they were going to fuck my wife..."ok sir, yes bang her hard ok!" what kind of a man would even play like that
> 
> 
> ok you guys please give me a list of things you will allow me to say
> ...



You can say that we can bang your wife


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> SupaSwole said:
> 
> 
> > closest one is in northC...I LIVE IN THE BIBLE BELT
> ...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

This is what 11% body fat looks like at 221 lbs according to the Bod Pod results.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah ok...what i was suposed to say when someone said they were going to fuck my wife..."ok sir, yes bang her hard ok!" what kind of a man would even play like that


 
 You could say he couldn't handle her, or your wife doesn't fuck uglies, lots of things.    Here's the deal, this is America people have guns and threatening someone like that makes you look like a retard.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

little wing said:


> kos, is confronting people about what you feel is inaccurate in their stats working out to be a positive thing for you? It is obviously bringing you nothing but a landslide of grief. So why waste your time? Maybe you could be planning a wild night with the mrs instead. Walking around today looking forward to that not bickering with a bunch of people you think are liars.


 i questioned two people stats...this is a fuking bbing site....look back how many times over the past week curt james has brought up my stats...havent seen you bicker one time at him


i barely posted on this site until this last month....my shit turned negative when curt james kept his md grudge against me



he kicked me out of his journal and infracted me for saying positive things he assumed were sarcastic....

I am agressive and blunt....but im also a sweetheart when allowed to be...i will never get pushed around again...push me ,ill push back


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

or just don't give a rat's ass what someone else posts and pick up your kid. they are 20 before you know it and our days are numbered.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i questioned two people stats...this is a fuking bbing site....look back how many times over the past week curt james has brought up my stats...havent seen you bicker one time at him
> 
> 
> i barely posted on this site until this last month....my shit turned negative when curt james kept his md grudge against me
> ...




Curt infracted KOS with a warning for talking negative about a breed of dog. I have to side with KOS on this one.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> you could say he couldn't handle her, or your wife doesn't fuck uglies, lots of things. Here's the deal, this is america people have guns and threatening someone like that makes you look like a retard.


 

point blank my wife goes out of her way to not speak to men in public at all....she has learned it puts people in danger...and i have learned talkking to women even lightheartedly can open up doors that should stay closed


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> This is what 11% body fat looks like at 221 lbs according to the Bod Pod results.



Jerked!!


            And tan!!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> This is what 11% body fat looks like at 221 lbs according to the Bod Pod results.



I reference this all the time. but people dont want to believe me.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> This is what 11% body fat looks like at 221 lbs according to the Bod Pod results.



How dare you? you fucking sexy ripped bastard. How long are you going to throw that pic in our fat fucking faces?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

Keep in mind the Bod Pod is within 1% accuracy and the test is performed 3 separate times, then averaged. It is highly accurate.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish my dick was as big as that vein in Heavy's left arm


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Keep in mind the Bod Pod is within 1% accuracy and the test is performed 3 separate times, then averaged. It is highly accurate.


 

I have a very hard time believing that is 11%.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> i reference this all the time. But people dont want to believe me.


 cause they dont know what the fuck they are talking about.....at 8 or 9 % with no water you would start to see clearer abs and striations across the chest


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Keep in mind the Bod Pod is within 1% accuracy and the test is performed 3 separate times, then averaged. It is highly accurate.



Did you test with calipers at the same time as the bod pod test? I wonder how off they were for you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

twotuff said:


> i have a very hard time believing that is 11%.


 if you know heavy you know why its very beleivable...his arms are veiny even while fat


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Did you test with calipers at the same time as the bod pod test? I wonder how off they were for you.


My electronic scale had me at 17%. LOL!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> or just don't give a rat's ass what someone else posts and pick up your kid. they are 20 before you know it and our days are numbered.


 YEAH CAUSE WHAT PLACE DOES SUBJECTIVE OBSERVATION HAVE ON A BBING SITE?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> This is what 11% body fat looks like at 221 lbs according to the Bod Pod results.


 
You need to wear longer more baggy shorts or pants next time as a favor to heteros.

You'll at least be slightly less gay looking than a slightly less muscled Calvin Klein model.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

twotuff said:


> I have a very hard time believing that is 11%.


Same day as the other pic.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You need to wear longer more baggy shorts or pants next time as a favor to heteros.
> 
> You'll at least be slightly less gay looking than a slightly less muscled Calvin Klein model.


you shut your fucking mouth. my man can wear whatever he wants!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> My electronic scale had me at 17%. LOL!



Those are shit for testing bf. I've had tests done during the same day ad it had me at 10%-18%.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You need to wear longer more baggy shorts or pants next time as a favor to heteros.
> 
> You'll at least be slightly less gay looking than a slightly less muscled Calvin Klein model.


Bro, I have your address. I would not address me ever again if you know what's good for you.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> you shut your fucking mouth. my man can wear whatever he wants!


 
Obviously as it seems to turn you and other faggots on immensely.



heavyiron said:


> Bro, I have your address. I would not address me ever again if you know what's good for you.


 
You think I care about board IP's ?? HA HA HA.

Anyway you can't handle someone not drooling over your inflated ass.

Go ahead and abuse your power like Cunt James. Won't matter in the end.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Obviously as it seems to turn you and other faggots on immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't from an IP you mental midget.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Obviously as it seems to turn you and other faggots on immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice avatar change faggot. Another dude you like to have sex with because you're a faggot.

Ps. You're a faggot, you faggot.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Bro, I have your address. I would not address me ever again if you know what's good for you.


I'll give you my address /wink


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Who cares I'm about to be gone anyway.
> 
> And maybe I will return with something just to piss you off specifically.



Nothing pisses me off. I have seemed to get into your head pretty good though considering I made you take down your profile wall and change your avatar twice. 

Nice avatar faggot. Another dude you want to fuck in the ass. 

Ps. You're a faggot.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> It isn't from an IP you mental midget.



can you get rid of rednack while youre at it?
maybe littlerock as well?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'll give you my address /wink


Yeah yeah, I already have that one too...I need someone to keep me warm on those cold Michigan nights...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> can you get rid of rednack while youre at it?
> maybe littlerock as well?


Rednack is a pussy cat in PM. Ask him for nudes, he becomes real friendly real fast.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah yeah, I already have that one too...I need someone to keep me warm on those cold Michigan nights...


Its like 10 degrees...get your big ass over here......
I have beer and steroids...just sayin....


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann, you backed down real fast from Heavyiron. You sure are a e-net tough guy but real life coward/pussy.

ps. Nice avatar change faggot.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Rednack is a pussy cat in PM. Ask him for nudes, he becomes real friendly real fast.


fuck rednack, hes a piece of shit.
his bitching worked to my benefit though. I pulled one of your moves for my "new" before pics


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> fuck rednack, hes a piece of shit.
> his bitching worked to my benefit though. I pulled one of your moves for my "new" before pics


Carb, sodium, water load?

How many days did you load?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Its like 10 degrees...get your big ass over here......
> I have beer and steroids...just sayin....


I wonder what the temp is in Houston?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Its like 10 degrees...get your big ass over here......
> I have beer and steroids...just sayin....



Fuck I didn't know you were in the mitten.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if you know heavy you know why its very beleivable...his arms are veiny even while fat


 

ya I know heavy LOL  and I do believe it, its just very hard too.  But I also think that 11% on Heavy could look alot different on say BENj


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Fuck I didn't know you were in the mitten.


 


HEs the Michigan Mass Monster yo!


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Madmann, you backed down real fast from Heavyiron. You sure are a e-net tough guy but real life coward/pussy.


 
I back down from nobody. Least of all you.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I back down from nobody. Least of all you.



You avoided me for months retard and never replied to my threads calling you out. 


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother. 


Nice avatar faggot.

You're right though you didn't back down, my mother overpowered you and raped you with a strap-on.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Madmann, why did you take down your profile wall? I thought you don't back down. Well, then put it back up then.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You avoided me for months retard and never replied to my threads calling you out.


 
I did not avoid you chowder-head. Your stupidity was annoying me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> point blank my wife goes out of her way to not speak to men in public at all....she has learned it puts people in danger...and i have learned talkking to women even lightheartedly can open up doors that should stay closed



all kidding and shit talk aside, this is a major mental health red flag for both of you. no secure person behaves this way.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I did not avoid you chowder-head. Your stupidity was annoying me.



Guess I got under your skin and owned you. 

Thanks for admitting that I owned you.

Ps. I raped your mother.

Nice avatar change faggot. 

Where's your profile wall? Put it back up if you're a man. Faggot...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> all kidding and shit talk aside, this is a major mental health red flag for both of you. no secure person behaves this way.


 

none of your buisness....we are not secure....so we developed a system that works for us...if it doesnt work for you who gives a shit...are you not 44 unwed with chaps...maybe you should tend to your own buisness(but i dont care what you do...cause it doesnt effect me..weird huh?)....my son was planned for....we were married when he was planned for...we are doing great 


the not opening doors thing i read recently in the love dare...i liked it...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Carb, sodium, water load?
> 
> How many days did you load?


I took those after eating a ton of mexican food and lots of water. Since Ive leaned out, it was honestly hard to fake that shit and push my stomach out that far. used terrible lighting, barely flexed. you know the drill


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I wonder what the temp is in Houston?


I heard they have some good gears down that way....euro pharmacy, or something like that...


hoyle21 said:


> Fuck I didn't know you were in the mitten.


yep, metro detroit


twotuff said:


> HEs the Michigan Mass Monster yo!


fuckin-a right!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I took those after eating a ton of mexican food  and lots of water. Since Ive leaned out, it was honestly hard to fake  that shit and push my stomach out that far. used terrible lighting,  barely flexed. you know the drill





I loaded for many days. The last two days were insane amounts of salt, water and carbs. I didn't have to push my stomach out. It was what it was.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

damn, you really tore it up hahaha.
It actually felt good to have to try to look fat, for once.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> damn, you really tore it up hahaha.
> It actually felt good to have to try to look fat, for once.


I had just started a diet a couple weeks before the contest was announced. When I saw the possibility of entering it I dumped the diet and started eating tons of junk. I would have to check but I gained like 10 fast lbs before the pics.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I had just started a diet a couple weeks before the contest was announced. When I saw the possibility of entering it I dumped the diet and started eating tons of junk. I would have to check but I gained like 10 fast lbs before the pics.


 chinese food and pizza make ya hold water like a camel...and soda


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> yep, metro detroit
> 
> fuckin-a right!



Cool


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> chinese food and pizza make ya hold water like a camel...and soda


Yup, no doubt.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> none of your buisness....we are not secure....so we developed a system that works for us...if it doesnt work for you who gives a shit...are you not 44 unwed with chaps...maybe you should tend to your own buisness(but i dont care what you do...cause it doesnt effect me..weird huh?)....my son was planned for....we were married when he was planned for...we are doing great
> 
> 
> the not opening doors thing i read recently in the love dare...i liked it...



it's blatantly obvious insecurity is behind your attack on guys here and that's the whole point of the shit storm it stirred up. that's who cares.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's blatantly obvious insecurity is behind your attack on guys here and that's the whole point of the shit storm it stirred up. that's who cares.



Nailed it!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's blatantly obvious insecurity is behind your attack on guys here and that's the whole point of the shit storm it stirred up. that's who cares.


yeah im insecure...thats exactly why i pointed out a dude said he had better stats than arnold scwarzenegger...not because its a slap in the face to all that put in the work an have really accomplished those goals


i am not insecure....the wife thing is only that she is my most valuble possesion....are banks insecure because they put money in vaults?...are museums insecure because they put paintings behind locked glass and velvet ropes... so funny while you keep running your fucking mouth about my personal buisness you keep telling me to not talk about bodybuilding on a bodybuilding site

kettle meet pot...holy shit you are boring...and dumb


why the fuck wuld i feel threatened by a fuking dude like curt james...i make more money...my wife is hot ...he is gay...i probly got more stuff...i am bigger stronger...tougher...leaner is debateable...i could sna him in half....juggy is a blatant liar...why would io be jealous...


heavy iron is my superior in most every way...i respect him for that...look up to him for that...im not jealous....he put in the work....he gets the glory


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

Can you guys just leave me, heavy, and kos alone, so we can smoosh.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Can you guys just leave me, heavy, and kos alone, so we can smoosh.


 

GODDDD get of of IML you jno life fuck. dont you have to go do another calve inject or something


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah im insecure...thats exactly why i pointed out a dude said he had better stats than arnold scwarzenegger...not because its a slap in the face to all that put in the work an have really accomplished those goals
> 
> 
> i am not insecure....the wife thing is only that she is my most valuble possesion....are banks insecure because they put money in vaults?...are museums insecure because they put paintings behind locked glass and velvet ropes... so funny while you keep running your fucking mouth about my personal buisness you keep telling me to not talk about bodybuilding on a bodybuilding site
> ...



there are different ways to measure bodyfat and a lot of them can be horribly inaccurate. maybe you could tell people more accurate methods rather than assume it's a willful lie. people skills count on a public forum just as they do in real life..

i have almost 30 thousand posts and don't recall the love dare thing. where was that? and wtf are chaps? btw i'm 50 now not 44 and need to lose prob 50 pounds myself. i'd be the last one to beat up on a fat guy till i see him pissing on other members. a lot of drs don't give a fuck about bb and will throw a bodyfat out there without really caring it be precise. i don't see anyone out to just tell self inflating lies. 

what if you came home n Heavy was there having coffee with your wife?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> there are different ways to measure bodyfat and a lot of them can be horribly inaccurate. maybe you could tell people more accurate methods rather than assume it's a willful lie. people skills count on a public forum just as they do in real life..
> 
> i have almost 30 thousand posts and don't recall the love dare thing. where was that? and wtf are chaps? btw i'm 50 now not 44 and need to lose prob 50 pounds myself. i'd be the last one to beat up on a fat guy till i see him pissing on other members. a lot of drs don't give a fuck about bb and will throw a bodyfat out there without really caring it be precise. i don't see anyone out to just tell self inflating lies.
> 
> what if you came home n Heavy was there having coffee with your wife?


 no man may enter while im not here.... one time a neighbor was freaking out and came and got me to calm her down...she was a built girl...my wife brought that up for 2 years

love dare is a book based on the fireproof movie



fine about it not being willful lies....but when i brought up that it didnt seem acurrate the guy infracted me for not agreeing with him


i can try to be more civil in the way i present my opinion in the future...just for you.....and cause i hope it works....this is getting old


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no man may enter while im not here.... one time a neighbor was freaking out and came and got me to calm her down...she was a built girl...my wife brought that up for 2 years
> 
> love dare is a book based on the fireproof movie
> 
> ...



You could also try not giving an opinion unless someone asks for it.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> *I see why MD banned him. *  Dude just can't play well with others.



lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You could also try not giving an opinion unless someone asks for it.


 why would someone involve themselves in bbing...supposedly compete...and not want opinions? thats all judges do ...give opinions...you guys know this is a bbing site?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You have ruined almost every thread I have looked at the last month.
> 
> It's not your looks that have people mad, *it's your personality.*



This.



heavyiron said:


> Curt infracted KOS with a warning for talking negative about a breed of dog. *I have to side with KOS on this one.*



Dogs have feelings, too, you heartless super moderator!







Plus how can you be _suuuuure _there isn't a member who is also a dog of that VERY SAME BREED, HUH? *HUH??!*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

thats actually funny^^^


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why would someone involve themselves in bbing...supposedly compete...and not want opinions? thats all judges do ...give opinions...you guys know this is a bbing site?



Maybe they prefer to get opinions from professionals.   A lot of people like to log because it helps keep them motivated as well.  Those people are not looking for opinions, just motivation.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Curt infracted KOS with a warning for talking negative about a breed of dog. *I have to side with KOS on this one.*



_grrr _The more I think about this the more my blood *boilz!!!!*


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thats actually funny^^^



And _you're_ actually a thin skinned *****. How can that be possible with such thick epidermis? 

It iz zee conundrum!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And _you're_ actually a thin skinned *****. How can that be possible with such thick epidermis?
> 
> It iz zee conundrum!



What's with the mother fucking self editing?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>



And you're NEXT!

You and your    

That's IT! First I'm taking out heavy then DGG then KOS and then I'm coming back around for GearHoarBenjy!





jpeg courtesy of *Kenny Kola*


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

*grrrrr :-D*



hoyle21 said:


> What's with the mother ******* self editing?



I'm polite like that.

*AND YOU JUST MADE MY LIST, ************!!!!*


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I'm polite like that.
> 
> *AND YOU JUST MADE MY LIST, ************!!!!*



Santa Claus?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

ok. the grip on that sword is just all wrong. it looks like another mod is trying to take it away before you hurt yourself.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

lol

*NO!* My list of those who shall be deztroyed! Make your peace!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> ok. the grip on that sword is just all wrong. it looks like another mod is trying to take it away before you hurt yourself.



(adds LW to the list)

Prince will wake up tomorrow and you'll all be banned.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

... may i live the next few minutes well. 

cookies for the movie. critics are dumb. they hated it but the people loved it.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> And you're NEXT!
> 
> You and your
> 
> ...






 should be 



Curt James said:


> I'm polite like that.
> 
> *AND YOU JUST MADE MY LIST, ************!!!!*





hoyle21 said:


> Santa Claus?



I think he said motherfucker!!! if you count the stars, it adds up.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Santa Claus?








Santa has been *banned*. He was the first to fall in my reign of *terror!*


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> (adds LW to the list)
> 
> Prince will wake up tomorrow and you'll all be banned.







I think curt has been drinking too much of this placebo:


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why would someone involve themselves in bbing...supposedly compete...and not want opinions? thats all judges do ...give opinions...you guys know this is a bbing site?



Who the fuck competes? Not many. I'm in it for the drugs n hot trannies


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I think curt has been drinking too much of this placebo:



lol

Sorry, that is *NOT *an *IronMagLabs* product.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why would someone involve themselves in bbing...supposedly compete...and not want opinions? thats all judges do ...give opinions...you guys know this is a bbing site?



Seriously doubt competitors are in it for opinions from _judges_.





Him: "So, what do you think?" 
Her: "Oh, dear, I have no idea." 
Other guy: "For the love of.."​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Maybe they prefer to get opinions from professionals. A lot of people like to log because it helps keep them motivated as well. Those people are not looking for opinions, just motivation.


 pretty ignorant of me to thin others are motivated by the same things i am


i love mickey from rocky

"i didnt hear no bell! get up you son of a bitch !!! cause mickey loves ya"

classic^^^


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> This is what 11% body fat looks like at 221 lbs according to the Bod Pod results.



Fuck you make me horny Heavy, no way you are 11 percent, have to be 6-7 at worst.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You need to wear longer more baggy shorts or pants next time as a favor to heteros.
> 
> You'll at least be slightly less gay looking than a slightly less muscled Calvin Klein model.



delusional avatar changing faggot fucker??????.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife is at work....i live in rocky mount, va....pm for more details....i assure you...or anyone...come to my house...you wont leave



oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh weeeeeeeeeeee are all so scarrrrrrrreddddddddd???.

Probably end up in your basement with the gimp, Pulp Fiction Style right Zed?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

Heavy i got negged by KOS cause i stated you were under 11 percent body fat. Who is that fat cunt to neg me.

KOS your challenge for the day, do exactly the same bf test as Heavy did and post the results blubber guts………..


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Fuck you make me horny Heavy, no way you are 11 percent, have to be 6-7 at worst.



Yeah, my calipers say I am a single digit bf% and I am not that thin. Unless the calipers are wrong.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Heavy i got negged by KOS cause i stated you were under 11 percent body fat. Who is that fat cunt to neg me.
> 
> KOS your challenge for the day, do exactly the same bf test as Heavy did and post the results blubber guts………..


i negged you cause the bod pod is infallible and you dont know that....noob

oh and you are fatter than me....prove you are not


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well what percentage does visible abs come in at? Most pro’s at 4.5 to 5.5 percent looked peeled, how many more pounds of bf or water are we talking about to go from heavys 11 percent down to pro level of around 5 percent, i have him looking at 2-3 weeks out from any kind of show, so to me its around 9 pounds………only qualified answers please. KOS fuckoff…….


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i negged you cause the bod pod is infallible and you dont know that....noob
> 
> oh and you are fatter than me....prove you are not



you negged me cause you can, i will neg you soon fatboy, now get your bf done and die in shock please???..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

bolsen on md sits at 20%...according to bodpod...12 to 15 you start to see some veins and stuff...in heavys case alot of veins....by 12 you should def have burry abs minimum....10% you should def have striations thru the chest...maybe legs in some people...olympians compete aroun 5 to 6 %


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you negged me cause you can, i will neg you soon fatboy, now get your bf done and die in shock please???..


 you are fatter than me...and smaller...and weaker...and uglier....prove you are not


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are fatter than me...and smaller...and weaker...and uglier....prove you are not



well i will address your ownage one a time??????

How can my 15 percent bf be ???you are fatter than me???

Smaller, yes smaller i am cause i aint as fat??????

Weaker yes, i have narrow shoulders and not built for heavy weight. Do i give a fuck no, you on the other hand can bench your body weight which means nothing because i can bench my bodyweight, so actually we are on ???par???

Uglier well that depends, is being huge and fat and having a huge melon ugly like you? Ok you win the ugly contest.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

I’d go off and cry your huge head on your huge pillow now KOS……...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

me today at 268 pounds



i just told you bolsen is 20% at a tight but small 210...so how the fuck could a sloppy skinny fat like you be leaner than him?

and i can bench around 120 to 150 pounds more than i weight for reps...not a max.... boy


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

didnt say mine was max did i, pound for pound i am stronger than you and will prove it anyday. I have not posted a pic of me for 12 months so get fucked. I actually work out blubber guts, you killerofslurpee’s get too involved in e-fights to give your life some kind of meaning, oh and the Expo pic with Pro Luke Wood was just after he returned from the USA and got diagnosed with Kidney problem’s, April 2008 lame ass….

Nice stretch marks fatboy, you get them overnight? Face it you have been a fat piece of shit all your life, wake up to yourself...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> didnt say mine was max did i, pound for pound i am stronger than you and will prove it anyday. I ahve not posted a pic of me for 12 months so get fucked. I actually work out blubber guts, you killerofslurpee???s get to involved on e-fights to give your life some kind of meaning, oh and the Expo pic with Pro Luke Wood was just after he returned from the USA and got diagnosed with Kidney problem???s, April 2008 lame ass???.
> 
> Nice stretch marks fatboy, you get them overnight? Face it you have been a fat piece of shit all your life, wake up to yourself...


 back up your words boy


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> back up your words boy



ok, see the picture of you with the stupid tatts? Now look to your guts left hand side……………..”STRETCH MARKS"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

not that your loudmouth punkass deserves it...but at 12 to 13 years old...i was 5 ft 8 or 9 at 210 pounds....i grew faster than my skin could take...for my brother it was even worse...he grew 13 inches in one year


you say you are stronger pound for pound...lets get this done...either stop running your mouth or prove yourself...this back an forth with the whole board is wearing thin


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> back up your words boy



Dont call me boy i am fucking 40, when i think of boy i think of you at 14 and already weighing 210 pounds like its impressive or something???...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> didnt say mine was max did i, pound for pound i am stronger than you and will prove it anyday. I have not posted a pic of me for 12 months so get fucked. I actually work out blubber guts, you killerofslurpee???s get too involved in e-fights to give your life some kind of meaning, oh and the Expo pic with Pro Luke Wood was just after he returned from the USA and got diagnosed with Kidney problem???s, April 2008 lame ass???.
> 
> Nice stretch marks fatboy, you get them overnight? Face it you have been a fat piece of shit all your life, wake up to yourself...


 ok do it...you say im fatter...prove it...you say you are stronger...prove it....you dont have any credibility so you arent losing any by not backing up your words


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Dont call me boy i am fucking 40, when i think of boy i think of you at 14 and already weighing 210 pounds like its impressive or something…...


me at 13 to 15....210 to 230...bigger and stronger then as a boy than you ever will be....


you are a fuking gnat to me


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not that your loudmouth punkass deserves it...but at 12 to 13 years old...i was 5 ft 8 or 9 at 210 pounds....i grew faster than my skin could take...for my brother it was even worse...he grew 13 inches in one year
> 
> 
> you say you are stronger pound for pound...lets get this done...either stop running your mouth or prove yourself...this back an forth with the whole board is wearing thin



You started it you fat fuck. I dont care how fat how quickly you got, live in the now??????stop responding and there will be no ???back and fourth???

I have nothing to prove to you and i never video my workouts, i just don???t do that pussy ass shit, but if it means you fucking leave here for good i will fuckin do it, now post up your real stats including BF percentage and we will commence the challenge???..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ok do it...you say im fatter...prove it...you say you are stronger...prove it....you dont have any credibility so you arent losing any by not backing up your words



So you still think you bf is less than mine? Fucking delusional??????especially after seeing my old pics???..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> me at 13 to 15....210 to 230...bigger and stronger then as a boy than you ever will be....
> 
> 
> you are a fuking gnat to me



Yeah you are a big kid with a fat gut?????????..so fuckin what???...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> You started it you fat fuck. I dont care how fat how quickly you got, live in the now??????stop responding and there will be no ???back and fourth???
> 
> I have nothing to prove to you and i never video my workouts, i just don???t do that pussy ass shit, but if it means you fucking leave here for good i will fuckin do it, now post up your real stats including BF percentage and we will commence the challenge???..


 you keep saying you will prove shit and then dont...the only acurrate bodyfat measurement is bodpod and im not paying to have it done when you being owned is clear

as far as other stats they are totally true....i did remeasure my right quad ...sadly it is 28 inches cold...not 29
i negged for legitamate reason...had nothing to do with a feaud...you dont dispute bodpod you stupid fucking noob


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Yeah you are a big kid with a fat gut?????????..so fuckin what???...


 i keep backing up everything i say with proof....you sound like a desperate 5 year old...good luck with thati am embarrassed for you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Yeah you are a big kid with a fat gut?????????..so fuckin what???...


 yeah cause all 15 year old boys bench near 4oo and squat and dead 500...you are retarded

fuking die


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah cause all 15 year old boys bench near 4oo and squat and dead 500...you are retarded
> 
> fuking die



bullfuckin shit?????????...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

i held every record at fc high school until it closed its doors for good...i back up everything i say....you dont back up anything you say....who should be doubted


but ya know man...just to shut you the fuck up....you win...i am a big fatty....i am weak...you are big and strong....you could probly beat me up....happy? jesus christ


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

Kentucky State Record for a 16 year old is around 400, You a state record holder at a year younger, get fucked fat cunt…….


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

i said near 400...and to be clear a skinny black dude named clay o. shared the squat record with me....hell my football coach routinely benched 400 no big deal....you think its a big deal cuz you have no idea what its like to be powerful


i said you win...fuck

i workout sometimes with a 45 year old dude that can bench 520...supposedly natty(derp)


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

damn, even the KOS of 14 years ago is owning people....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> damn, even the KOS of 14 years ago is owning people....


 sigh....must spread rep before giving it to ben again


funny


i was such a badass....growing hair and stuff


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> damn, even the KOS of 14 years ago is owning people....



Well he was on his way to be a weightlifting champion…….what happened? Your first taste of nerves or he got too fat to compete. As i said KOS i will do your stupid challenge, i am in the middle of a recomp and i am not stopping so you will either have to wait or make a date like 3 months from now we both post videos of

)1 current weight minus bf giving LBM, then i will do 5 lifts

Bench
Squat
Dead
Shoulder press
Bicep curl

Apply the formula and i will win easily.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

You have piked out of every challenge so far so this one wont SUIT you either or you wont go through with it as you are a fuckin loser……..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> well he was on his way to be a weightlifting champion??????.what happened? Your first taste of nerves or he got too fat to compete. As i said kos i will do your stupid challenge, i am in the middle of a recomp and i am not stopping so you will either have to wait or make a date like 3 months from now we both post videos of
> 
> )1 current weight minus bf giving lbm, then i will do 5 lifts
> 
> ...


 to make it more fair to you we could just do 225 for reps....can you even do 225 on any of those lifts?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you have piked out of every challenge so far so this one wont suit you either or you wont go through with it as you are a fuckin loser??????..


 yeah...i have ducked out of what?...prove it


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah...i have ducked out of what?...prove it



The other thread you made jackass, to get rid of me or you.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> to make it more fair to you we could just do 225 for reps....can you even do 225 on any of those lifts?



Look you dumb fat cunt, doing what you are suggesting is like Curt going up against Ronnie Coleman??????

Pound for pound of lean body mass is where it counts, there is no glory in being a huge fat cunt who can lift 225 for reps over a much smaller guy who doesn???t go over 100kg in benching but weighs 80 pounds less???...


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2012)

238lbs today, and that is not even an AM weight. Officially down 40lbs from my fattest..2010-2011. Down 35lbs since I started working out again on October 2nd 2011.

The weight loss is starting to fuck with my head. One minute I feel big and lean, the next I feel tiny and small. I also am worried I wont be able to stop cutting.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont understand....i can lift way heavier than you...on every single lift....i can alSO lift a lighter weight for more reps...whats the point? Why cant you just stop melting already...you cant win....i kinda respect your stupid determination....my dad was that way....didnt know when to quit....seen him take many ass whoopings....never seen him stop fighting


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

georgeforemanrules said:


> 238lbs today, and that is not even an am weight. Officially down 40lbs from my fattest..2010-2011. Down 35lbs since i started working out again on october 2nd 2011.
> 
> The weight loss is starting to fuck with my head. One minute i feel big and lean, the next i feel tiny and small. I also am worried i wont be able to stop cutting.


 hey that is great man...im 268 after struggling to stay below 270 for awhile...hopefully can keep it going....


215 or 220 gonna look great on ya....compare yourself to norms at walmart....always makes me feel better


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

Now I think I'm going down to the well tonight
and I'm going to drink till I get my fill
And I hope when I get old I don't sit around thinking about it
but I probably will
Yeah, just sitting back trying to recapture
a little of the glory of, well time slips away
and leaves you with nothing mister but
boring stories of glory days


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 238lbs today, and that is not even an AM weight. Officially down 40lbs from my fattest..2010-2011. Down 35lbs since I started working out again on October 2nd 2011.
> 
> The weight loss is starting to fuck with my head. One minute I feel big and lean, the next I feel tiny and small. I also am worried I wont be able to stop cutting.



Good work GFR... Geared or natty?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

holy crap. kos do you have 5 brothers? some of those kids are certainly related at least to each other.


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Good work GFR... Geared or natty?


Natty, want to be in top shape before I even think about a cycle.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

me and my brothers played softball all summer every summer if those are your brothers you could have had your own team. cute bunch of kids.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

TWO TO FAR LEFT ARE BROTHERS....TWO SHORT ONES ARE BROTHERS...FARTHEST TO THE RIGHT IS ME...OBVIOUSLY.....I HAVE ONE BROTHER...HE IS 6 FT 5 BLONDE HAIR


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

kos and azza go at it again. when will this lovers quarrel end?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Better...nonblurry


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

My brother


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Better...nonblurry





good shape for 14, to be honest I think you're in better shape at 14 than you are now. obviously you're stronger now but you get my point.


and what's up with the serial killer grin? i get a vibe that you just raped and killed then buried your neighbors pet


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am not having a lovers quarrel with KOS, i don’t do fat……….

Ok Fat boy, how bout this for a challenge

How fast would it take you to row 2000 mtrs on an indoor rower?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I am not having a lovers quarrel with KOS, i don???t do fat?????????.
> 
> Ok Fat boy, how bout this for a challenge
> 
> How fast would it take you to row 2000 mtrs on an indoor rower?


 OH GOD


----------



## independent (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I am not having a lovers quarrel with KOS, i don???t do fat?????????.
> 
> Ok Fat boy, how bout this for a challenge
> 
> How fast would it take you to row 2000 mtrs on an indoor rower?



Actually how fast would he have a heart attack.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> good shape for 14, to be honest I think you're in better shape at 14 than you are now. obviously you're stronger now but you get my point.
> 
> 
> and what's up with the serial killer grin? i get a vibe that you just raped and killed then buried your neighbors pet


 BACK THEN I WAS SO ACTIVE....PLAYED BASKETBALL(I SUCKED),FOOTBALL(I WAS AWESOME), THREW THE SHOT PUTT(I SUCKED) RAN TRACK(I SUCKED)....I WAS ALWAYS DOING SOMETHING...WHEN I WASNT DOING ORGANIZED SPORTS I WAS PLAYING PICKUP GAMES...WHEN EVERYONE ELSE WAS CHILLING AND SMOKING I WAS LIFTING WEIGHTS....THE PROBLEM WITH ME WAS DEPRESSION....OFF AND ON TRAINING

I THINK MY MOM GOT ME A N64 AROUND THAT PIC...THE SMILE WAS FOR THAT...DIDNT LAST LONG...SHORTLY AFTER I WAS IN A FOSTER HOME


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> BACK THEN I WAS SO ACTIVE....PLAYED BASKETBALL(I SUCKED),FOOTBALL(I WAS AWESOME), THREW THE SHOT PUTT(I SUCKED) RAN TRACK(I SUCKED)....I WAS ALWAYS DOING SOMETHING...WHEN I WASNT DOING ORGANIZED SPORTS I WAS PLAYING PICKUP GAMES...WHEN EVERYONE ELSE WAS CHILLING AND SMOKING I WAS LIFTING WEIGHTS....THE PROBLEM WITH ME WAS DEPRESSION....OFF AND ON TRAINING
> 
> I THINK MY MOM GOT ME A N64 AROUND THAT PIC...THE SMILE WAS FOR THAT...DIDNT LAST LONG...SHORTLY AFTER I WAS IN A FOSTER HOME



. man. as a mom i just do not get how any woman can let her kids down. a few of us here have good reason to be a bit fucked in the head. welcome to the club.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> . man. as a mom i just do not get how any woman can let her kids down. a few of us here have good reason to be a bit fucked in the head. welcome to the club.


 SHE WAS A CRAC WHORE...NO BIG DEAL....LONG TIME AGO
MANY FOSTER HOMES,GROUP HOMES AND MENTAL WARD LATER....MAY BE WHY I WAS INCONSISTENT WITH TRAINING DURING THAT PERIOD


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

mine was a drunk that let my stepdad beat us then when she left him and got a guy that beat HER she shot him n killed him. go figure. i ran away n put myself in foster care. bitches can be whack. she was really nice to me a while back when she needed a kidney tho. sorry ma.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

little wing said:


> mine was a drunk that let my stepdad beat us then when she left him and got a guy that beat her she shot him n killed him. Go figure. I ran away n put myself in foster care. Bitches can be whack. She was really nice to me a while back when she needed a kidney tho. Sorry ma.


 my mom and father both live 30 min away...never see them....but i can only let them around my son so much anyway....sorry you had to go thru that physical stuff,women shouldnt have to...i had a sister...but my parents killed her as a baby....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

i think a lot of the reason i'm as good a parent as i am was cuz i grew up in such a fucked up home. i saw my brothers try hard to be men and the damage shit did to them. they both are huge n got chances to beat my ex step dad once they were grown men n instead were kind to the broken down lonely old town drunk he is now. my mom can be ok now but deep down shes poison at heart. i try n be kind but i'm always wary.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

sorry about your sister. funny how different people look in shifting light.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

little wing said:


> sorry about your sister. Funny how different people look in shifting light.


 i didnt get long to know her...she was 6 months....i dealt with the same stuff she did
sometimes i think, what if it would have got me instead of her...did she deserve to get this chance more? Ive done alot of messed up stuff...i wonder if she would have done it better...but i protected my brother...and my mom....kicked many grown mens asses as a little boy to keep them safe from her choices

i was a skinny sick little boy beleive it or not....asthma...collapsed lungs a few times....kerosene heaters and two people smoking 3 packs a day...nearly did me in a couple times


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Different light?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

yes, get a different perspective when you know a bit more where a person is coming from.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

i think we closed this thread . how about we drop our weapons and enjoy IM. i need to start a journal.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

And it was going so well


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2012)

goodnight john boy.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Look you dumb fat cunt, doing what you are suggesting *is like Curt going up against Ronnie Coleman??????* (snip)









i *CRUSH *Big Ron in a _most fluorescent _contest every single time. 

*BAM!*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

Is there anyone left to own, i owned the shit out of KOS………….


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

oh wow...this guy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


>


 saw your you tube vids


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

So anyway KOS what is the outcome for our challenge? Or do you think changing the subject will make it all go away? Until further notice and new evidence comes to light you are fuckin owned you fat fuck, killerofsackrace’s, Killeroffistfucks, Killerofallyoucaneatbuffett, Killerofstarbucks…….


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> So anyway KOS what is the outcome for our challenge? Or do you think changing the subject will make it all go away? Until further notice and new evidence comes to light you are fuckin owned you fat fuck, killerofsackrace’s, Killeroffistfucks, Killerofallyoucaneatbuffett, Killerofstarbucks…….


I think you gave far too much about yourself away with this tidbit.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I think you gave far too much about yourself away with this tidbit.



Whats wrong with Killeroffistfucks? At least i didnt give him a recipe for bread?????????.Get it? That was the funniest response to a recipe i have ever seen and blatant trolling outside the pit????????????.


----------



## wheresmypants (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Natty, want to be in top shape before I even think about a cycle.


Hit the gas and the fat will fall off and LBM will pack on....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

give it a rest azza. it's not like madfordick who had no interest in even trying to get along with people. let it go.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 22, 2012)

Kos is a cry baby. Azza owns that twinkie!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

azza is so ferocious he reminds me of


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

when my daughter was really little she was hyper as hell and said she was going to marry Taz.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> when.


Let's see your tits.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i don't have tits i have a pigeon. completely different bird.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i don't have tits i have a pigeon. completely different bird.


Don't be coy with me, woman.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i don't have koi. i have goldfish.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

i just puked..


----------



## boss (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> awesome
> 
> 
> first blatant lies have been told





Don't call me a liar you lazy fat pig. I train every day and I don't over eat like you do. I work my ass off and play high level rugby. Don't knock on people just because you have the worst stats on Ironmags you fat slob.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> i just puked..



Next time, try not to gag so much. I'm tired of you pulling away when I'm going balls deep in your throat.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

it was too much excitement i couldn't bare when your cock turned out as FAKE as your 10 day transition over at pars...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

Boss, i only ever got to see one live rugby game and it last like 4 minutes. it was just a couple groups of guys in portland maine and one knocked out a bunch of teeth on a goalpost jumping for the ball.


----------



## boss (Jan 22, 2012)

NCAA rugby isn't even a high level compared to here. My good friend starts for wake forest and he is only on our div 2 team. From playing every main sport I would say rugby is the meanesst sport that requires the highest fitness level. 80mins non stop running/hitting with no rest. Lots of guys get busted up hard on the pitch. 

So KOS is saying my stats are just fake E stats. Maybe he thinks that because he's really 350 and faking it all. Maybe his weight lifting stats are from nintendo wii fucking fat fagget go kill yourself you will die alone.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Your stats are pretty incredible...even bigger and tighter than batista from wwe...post some roof and i will give you props and reps cause you would be a monster


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

YOUR STATS ARE ON PAR OR EVEN BETTER THAN HIS...AND WWE EXAGERATES


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i'll have to dl some games i guess. my first husband played and arranged that game so i could see one he had told me how physically demanding it is. i was 18 and the guy losing his teeth made me not want to see another at the time.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i always wondered if the veins go so crazy just because it's low bf and they were like that to begin with just not visible or they have become a super highway trying to feed so much more muscle than the norm.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

little wing said:


> i always wondered if the veins go so crazy just because it's low bf and they were like that to begin with just not visible or they have become a super highway trying to feed so much more muscle than the norm.


 its genetics...but also gear causes irreversible growth of the veins just like you described...but mostly its genes....my grandpa has abs and veins at 74....my mom had crazy veins never worked out a day in her life


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i was super skinny in the 80's and had huge veins on my arms when i played my bass for long. well it wasn't exactly playing... trying more like it. they were straight tho. with bodybuilders sometimes they look 3 times longer than the actual arm or leg.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

True KOS. Genes are amazing. As fat as I was, I still had veins in my thighs and arms. My mother's side has that.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

he still looks great.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

little wing said:


> he still looks great.


kos?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

azza i don't know what you're trying to prove having KOS's high school pic as your avi. he looks good there. no doubt one of the guys playing football and fingerbanging the cheerleaders on the back of the bus. show us your hs pic.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> kos?



the wrestler dude. honestly tho, KOS doesn't look that bad. he could be in top shape pretty fast.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

He is just showing everyone how cool i looked back when i could grow hair


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> He is just showing everyone how cool i looked back when i could grow hair


You're bald? By genes or just shaved?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

if i were a guy i'd start shaving my head as soon as the baldness got to an uncomfortable point. i think a lot of men do.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if i were a guy i'd start shaving my head as soon as the baldness got to an uncomfortable point. i think a lot of men do.


LW, i have alopecia universalis-hair loss since 1998. I havent shaved a damn day since October 11 (my wedding day).


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> you're bald? By genes or just shaved?


 both....i was working on a road crew ....got sprayed in the face with hot tar....couldnt get it out of my hair....had to shave it all off....later tried to grow it out....if i grow it longer than 1/4 inch you start to see receding lines

my biological father and all his bros were bald....i would have been fine bald at 40 plus....bald at 20 to 25 after having long hair all my life sucked


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the wrestler dude. honestly tho, KOS doesn't look that bad. he could be in top shape pretty fast.


the only way kos could be in top shape pretty fast is if his wife ranoff and you cut both his arms off..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i think bald is a very good look on a lot of guys and it's a style choice with a lot of men who have no issues with hair. Vanity had really long hair but shaved it once when he was going to the hospital so often to see his dad. i was super pissed and didn't want to admit it looked good, it does tho.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> the only way kos could be in top shape pretty fast is if his wife ranoff and you cut both his arms off..



i don't get that  playing with myself has distracted me from eating many times.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> the only way kos could be in top shape pretty fast is if his wife ranoff and you cut both his arms off..


 OR I COULD FINALLY DO CARDIO.....I THINK I MAY BE ALLERGIC THOUGH....EVERYTIME I DO IT I SWEAT AND BREATHE HARD


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> both....i was working on a road crew ....got sprayed in the face with hot tar....couldnt get it out of my hair....had to shave it all off....later tried to grow it out....if i grow it longer than 1/4 inch you start to see receding lines
> 
> my biological father and all his bros were bald....i would have been fine bald at 40 plus....bald at 20 to 25 after having long hair all my life sucked



Hot tar??!? WTF???
I've been bald and patchy since I was 8 years old. I had to wear a wig from 8-19 years old. Does a mind job in you when you're a kid. Kids try to pull the wig off and you have make sure you make them remember to never try it. I got expelled out of fourth grade when I broke some kid's knee from him trying to pull it off. 
Now at 44, I dont give a shit and the look works.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

I have no trace of receding hairline, I just shave my head every 1-2 months cause I'm lazy and too cheap to go pay for a real haircut.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

canucklehead said:


> i have no trace of receding hairline, i just shave my head every 1-2 months cause i'm lazy and too cheap to go pay for a real haircut.


 i wanted long hair like an 80s pro wrestler!


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i wanted long hair like an 80s pro wrestler!



This one, haha? He's got a nice back rug....





YouTube Video


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i don't get that  playing with myself has distracted me from eating many times.


it's ok for someone like you who don't miss much to actually miss one


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

canucklehead said:


> this one, haha? He's got a nice back rug....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i have that


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

piper was the funniest rascist ever.....he painted himself black once...wow


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i remember gtas. he scared me when i was little. he used to bite the covers off the corner posts and look in the camera like he was crazy. i grew up with george, andre the giant, ivan putski, chief j strongbow being the wrestling stars. Vanity has a lot of body hair and it really doesn't bother me. the main thing is how someone treats you. my son doesn't have much but he shaves it all off.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

if your husband was really hairy you could bring up the shoes you want to buy while you're waxing him... "yes, yes, for the love of god i don't care." ripppppppppppp. two days later he will wonder HOW much you said they cost.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

pre buzz cut....post buzz cut...i think i may need a tan


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

I have very little back hair, but lots on my chest and belly. Thankfully I'm blonde so it doesn't  show too much


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i think natural tanning may make a bit of a comeback. vitamin d deficiency is rampant and it's attributed in part to people avoiding sun exposure. also new studies seem to suggest sun exposure can help prevent skin cancer. moderation being the key of course.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> pre buzz cut....post buzz cut...i think i may need a tan


you need a man girdle..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> you need a man girdle..


 oh nos...you dont think im hot


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if your husband was really hairy you could bring up the shoes you want to buy while you're waxing him... "yes, yes, for the love of god i don't care." ripppppppppppp. two days later he will wonder HOW much you said they cost.


 i do not have a husband


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

me neither and not sure i'd try that but it's a thought


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

she has told me i can be gay but i cant have other chicks


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i remember gtas. he scared me when i was little. he used to bite the covers off the corner posts and look in the camera like he was crazy. i grew up with george, andre the giant, ivan putski, chief j strongbow being the wrestling stars.



Superfly. Nuff said. 






YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

YouTube Video









craziest buffest ever


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she has told me i can be gay but i cant have other chicks



wow that's a nice picture.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she has told me i can be gay but i cant have other chicks



thats all I needed to hear.....



any-fucking-how...I wish I was man enough to grow hair anywhere but my private regions -_-


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> wow that's a nice picture.


 thanx...they are some of my faves of all time


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> thats all I needed to hear.....
> 
> 
> 
> any-fucking-how...I wish I was man enough to grow hair anywhere but my private regions -_-


 pm sent of my butt hair


----------



## Deja Vu (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> WHAT ARE YOUR STATS? POST PICS IF YOU LIKE
> 
> the lies and lack of proof should be awesome
> 
> ...


 

i am 
6' 3" 
227 lbs Started at 185 lbs
37 years old 
BF% not sure close to a baby seal. 
Training 2.5 years 
one test e cycle last year. 
arms 16 1/2 << 
quads 26 " 
calves 16 3/4 
forearms 14"
chest 46" 
waist 34" 


View attachment 39536

View attachment 39537

View attachment 39538

View attachment 39539

View attachment 39540



There we go it is what is. I work hard in the gym, but working 10 + hrs a day roofing or framing makes getting food in a chore. I have never done cardio which is obvious by my fat ass. Had a fight with salmonella a few months ago, it wrecked me for a couple months. No excuses thou. This year I work on my diet and want to be around the same weight but with abs, no excuse to be working out 2.5 years and still have a fat gut.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Deja Vu said:


> i am
> 6' 3"
> 227 lbs
> 37 yrs old
> ...


 looking thick


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> wow that's a nice picture.


 found it...my favorite ever...they are chasing my great dane puppy around the house....making it look fun


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

back in my day wrestling was usually the first bodybuilder type man you'd see except for jack lalaine or the ads in the back of a magazine with sand getting kicked in some kids face. wrestling was jaw dropping to an 8 year old but when i got older i liked boxing. heavy weight fights were great but i liked some of the fly weight guys because they'd fight their guts out round after round and look beaten to shit and keep going. as they say, i might be old but i got to see all the cool bands and i got to see ali fight when the outcome wasn't history.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> found it...my favorite ever...they are chasing my great dane puppy around the house....making it look fun


she looks alot better with clothes on...never thought i'd say that about a woman but at least she dont have that gutted look with clothes..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah cause you are in better shape and have a hotter girl but with no evidence of either....gotcha....great


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

KOS, beautiful family.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> back in my day wrestling was usually the first bodybuilder type man you'd see except for jack lalaine or the ads in the back of a magazine with sand getting kicked in some kids face. wrestling was jaw dropping to an 8 year old but when i got older i liked boxing. heavy weight fights were great but i liked some of the fly weight guys because they'd fight their guts out round after round and look beaten to shit and keep going. as they say, i might be old but i got to see all the cool bands and i got to see ali fight when the outcome wasn't history.


mighty igor was my fav..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> KOS, beautiful family.


 I know mang...i picked them out


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> pm sent of my butt hair



......




























Im fapping right now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> found it...my favorite ever...they are chasing my great dane puppy around the house....making it look fun



easy to see why it's a favorite. your son's a cutie pie. my dog is 1 but still a nutjob puppy at heart. he will want to run 100mph and inside at prob 60 pounds now it's a little much so he tries to be good and skids to a sitting position on his own when he realizes he's going bonkers inside. it's funny as hell.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> easy to see why it's a favorite. your son's a cutie pie. my dog is 1 but still a nutjob puppy at heart. he will want to run 100mph and inside at prob 60 pounds now it's a little much so he tries to be good and skids to a sitting position on his own when he realizes he's going bonkers inside. it's funny as hell.


before my wife got rid of TRISH THE DANE SHE WAS 147 POUNDS...

THAT PIC IS OLD NOW


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> mighty igor was my fav..




back then i never realized these guys weren't just born or grew up huge like that that some were bodybuilders.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

sorry to hear the dog had to go. my mom had danes but i never got one because they don't have very long lifespans.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

I try not to hate on KOS but he has challenged me many times, claims i don't train, claims i am fatter by percentage than him and all claims are unsubstantiated. He does not compare to Madman, Madman is a different kind of faggot, the kind that if you were driving and ran him over you would stop and back up and make sure the job is done. KOS on the other hand you would at least check that he was ok before driving off………

The fatty needs to stop shitting on me and i will do likewise or make his next move and do a proper bonafide challenge, then fuckoff back to elementary school.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Didnt you admit you couldnt beat me in any weightlifting challenge....wont post a pic...the resorted to a cardio machine?


What you dont get is i want you to workout...to be better than you are...i expect more out of people than they expect out of themselves....i wish someone gave a fuc what i did or became....for basically my whole life....my wife is cool...but she is ok with what i am...that isnt motivating


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

I give a fuck, but every time I check it, your weight is always the same. get your ass in gear, god damn it!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

267 today....i think there has been some recomp on the cycle....but i am not going to break into the 250s without cardio...that is clear


ARMS HAVE GOTTEN BETTER TOO


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

you have a rec bike at home, for the love of god!

since you dog me when I dont lift, I get to dog you now =)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> you have a rec bike at home, for the love of god!
> 
> since you dog me when I dont lift, I get to dog you now =)


 OF COURSE....REC BIKE IS GONE...IT WORKED WHEN I WAS 320....TOO EASY NOW THAT IM MUCH SMALLER...LOOKING FOR A TREADMILL....THERE ARE ALWAYS OPTIONS...SEE I WILL DO CARDIO TODay....because of ben!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

YouTube Video












train hard today bitches!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> OF COURSE....REC BIKE IS GONE...IT WORKED WHEN I WAS 320....TOO EASY NOW THAT IM MUCH SMALLER...LOOKING FOR A TREADMILL....THERE ARE ALWAYS OPTIONS...SEE I WILL DO CARDIO TODay....because of ben!



atta boy! do that cardio, you big sumbitch!!!


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> OF COURSE....REC BIKE IS GONE...IT WORKED WHEN I WAS 320....TOO EASY NOW THAT IM MUCH SMALLER...LOOKING FOR A TREADMILL....THERE ARE ALWAYS OPTIONS...SEE I WILL DO CARDIO TODay....because of ben!


Pushbacks is all you need to do kos...Push the fuck back away from the table..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Pushbacks is all you need to do kos...Push the fuck back away from the table..


3000 cals is alot for me....i have slightly diff genes than the norms(as should be obvious from my youth pics)....i do not need to.... nor do i eat alot


----------



## Deity (Jan 22, 2012)

I wish to god 3k was alot for me, I'm cutting on 4500 cals right now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

in the pic where my belly looks good the only cardio i was doing was a mini stair stepper from sharper image. i hate cardio but the stepper was doable and i'd get so i could do one song then a few then an album. and i did it at a comfortable pace not heart thumping so hard i could puke pace. it's not that hard if you like the music. the hardest part is getting started and making it a habit. i lost 70 pounds at that point with no cardio but that and if i had stuck to it rather than punking out i don't think it would have mattered i didn't do intense cardio i could have gotten 0% bodyfat. 





jk about the zero. 

think i was still 25+ something percent at least in that pic.  my dr is a gp i don't think she'd give a rat's ass to give me a rock solid accurate bf at a physical.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

only cardio i like is sexy time...and fighting


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I give a fuck, but every time I check it, your weight is always the same. get your ass in gear, god damn it!!!!!



This^^^

But I am a hypocrite, and I'm still a fatty too....


BTW, benj are you TehTroof by any chance?


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> only cardio i like is sexy time...*and fighting*



Lets go then..... first one to lose 20lbs wins, how's that for a fight...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

weight is the same cause i gained a tiny bit of muscle while losing tiny bit of  fat...could have been better for sure

am i not twice your strength?
did you not do steroids?
did you not talk shit about me on a site where i couldnt say shit back?
didnt you judge me pot head christian?

those things mae you a hypocrite not talking bout my body.....but we are around the same weight and you look like pudding...thanx


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Lets go then..... first one to lose 20lbs wins, how's that for a fight...


 

what happened last time we do contest? oh yeah....
sure but has to be a real contest...figure out what you want to do...needs a time limit

im at a slight disadvantage cause you are so much softer but thats ok


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what happened last time we do contest? oh yeah....
> sure but* has to be a real contest...figure out what you want to do...needs a time limit
> *
> im at a slight disadvantage cause you are so much softer but thats ok



Sounds good mang... gimme a bit though to come up with some specifics, I gotta take the munchkin out for some hot chocolate, just came back from sledding...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> This^^^
> 
> But I am a hypocrite, and I'm still a fatty too....
> 
> ...



No........








Yes, yes I am.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> BTW, benj are you TehTroof by any chance?


Hahaha, good catch....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

sob....whine....wheez...i been banned for months....i miss blue cunt....kro the anorexic...jim the vegan...oh md how i miss you


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

Kos come at me bro


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

I have tiny T-rex arms....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i was on md last night and i saw someone had the name cheeriopiss. lol. 

i'll do the 20 pounds challenge.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

3 way battle? lets fucking do this thing!


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

Triple Fatty Challenge II, Two Bears and a Cougar...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

dont you ever call my precious little wing a fatty! Two bears and a sexy fox /wink


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

lol she's not a fatty... just using the name from our previous contest with GFR.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

I know lol. I was actually thinking about that too


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Kos come at me bro


 ill do it.....competing is the only way ill stick to cardio....or heckling


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

front relaxed, side relaxed, back relaxed, and a pic on the scale(taking everyones word for it, of course)


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> front relaxed, side relaxed, back relaxed, and a pic on the scale*(taking everyones word for it, of course)*



Of course. I may be slightly hypocritical, but I am honest. Anyone that has read my 'training' journal on MD knows that I don't make false claims... I trust the other two to be honest as well.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> front relaxed, side relaxed, back relaxed, and a pic on the scale(taking everyones word for it, of course)


 
i think it should be 2 months...more than enuff time if the goal is pure weightloss....normally im trying to preserve strength and size so its harder to drop weight....10 pounds min in 2 months should be easy


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

you look very homo in this photo..VERY Homo too the fact that your wifes OK with it..


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

2 months would be perfect. You can use that white trash dude, Rednack, as motivation. Make him look like shit when the three of you make more progress, drug free, than he will on boatloads of drugs.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

i notice you triple size everyones pic but your own


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i'm in for sure and 20 pounds will be a real good kick start to getting back at it. i only have crappy 
bathroom scales but they are very close to what my drs read. n i'm fat no two ways around it.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, you have received -52010 reputation points from KILLEROFSAINTS.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
posting others pics again

Regards,
KILLEROFSAINTS

Note: This is an automated message.


hehe


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm in for sure and 20 pounds will be a real good kick start to getting back at it. i only have crappy bathroom scales but they are very close to what my drs read. n i'm fat no two ways around it.


if you ever get tired of being fat, really tired...

you'll never be fat again...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

anonymous faceless dudes know everything


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am 
38 
6 ft.
265lbs
21 in arms
53 in chest
60 in shoulders
29 in quads
18 in calves 
36 in waist
18% body fat
Been lifting for 15 yrs straight 24 years total
Thinking about competing in masters class once I'm 40


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> anonymous faceless dudes know everything


Don't hate on me bro just because you drew the short straw and it requires 
you to play the roll of dumbass while you're here...



Hope you enjoy your stay with us..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Don't hate on me bro just because you drew the short straw and it requires
> you to play the roll of dumbass while you're here...
> 
> 
> ...


you dont have a role...you are not even a psoer like latsky...you are nothing...and no one


you called me a dumbass while spelling it roll....like dinner roll


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

im almost 100% sure redfaggot is a eddie/rebel/madmann gimmick


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack is that pile of dog shit you accidentally step in when you're mowing the lawn


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> if you ever get tired of being fat, really tired...
> 
> you'll never be fat again...



when i was really done smoking i just tossed em n that was that. i was just ready to quit. was easy as shit. 
i'm too soft on myself about fat so i never have been tired _enough_. at 50 though you start thinking you really 
want that NEXT 50 years.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you dont have a role...you are not even a psoer like latsky...you are nothing...and no one
> 
> 
> you called me a dumbass while spelling it roll....like dinner roll


You remind me of the movie...Something about Mary, everytime you look in the mirror you're beautiful until someone tells you different...


I figured a 'roll' was aLot nicer than an EGG..


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> when i was really done smoking i just tossed em n that was that. i was just ready to quit. was easy as shit. i'm too soft on myself about fat so i never have been tired _enough_. at 50 though you start thinking you really want that NEXT 50 years.



That's impressive.   When I quit dipping it one of the tougher things I ever tried to do.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> You remind me of the movie...Something about Mary, everytime you look in the mirror you're beautiful until someone tells you different...
> 
> 
> I figured a 'roll' was aLot nicer than an EGG..


whatever eddie


you meant my "egg" here is to get dumped on?not "roll" but egg


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

is it just me or does one oversized image blow out the whole thread?
it makes it so i have to scroll sideways to read shit. annoying as hell.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

least my arm looks humongous

















































unfortunately so does my head


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whatever eddie
> 
> 
> you meant my "egg" here is to get dumped on?not "roll" but egg


I Meant your egg shaped head..



> when i was really done smoking i just tossed em n that was that. i was just ready to quit. was easy as shit.
> i'm too soft on myself about fat so i never have been tired _enough_. at 50 though you start thinking you really
> want that NEXT 50 years.



If i could make a pill that made me feel like i do after a 30 minute walk on a treadmill elevated at 2.5% at 3 mph...


I'd be a rich bitch, you here me..


----------



## boss (Jan 22, 2012)

He has less body fat then I do. I'm 265 now and ill probably only be 250 ish in summer maybe 245. Hard to stay big with rugby 4days a week when its 40degree out and you're running 2.5 hour practices and 80min games. Kos quit hating your life and being a bitter fat fuck


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I Meant your egg shaped head..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




when i first started working out it was in this hotel gym that was almost always empty n had a ton of old 
school equipment. i was confused about sets and reps and was doing 3 whole body workouts at once every 
other night. it hurt but i loved it. my arms shook when i got home in the evenings after i walked home on legs 
that felt like giant erections. a regular workout was kinda anti climatic after that.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

Makes me wonder why 90% of people just go thru the motion..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

boss said:


> He has less body fat then I do. I'm 265 now and ill probably only be 250 ish in summer maybe 245. Hard to stay big with rugby 4days a week when its 40degree out and you're running 2.5 hour practices and 80min games. Kos quit hating your life and being a bitter fat fuck


 my life rules thanx....so no proof...awesome...exactly what i expected


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> when i first started working out it was in this hotel gym that was almost always empty n had a ton of old
> school equipment. i was confused about sets and reps and was doing 3 whole body workouts at once every
> other night. it hurt but i loved it. my arms shook when i got home in the evenings after i walked home on legs
> that felt like giant erections. a regular workout was kinda anti climatic after that.


I missed the punchline, how ignorant of me...


Just explain what a giant erection feels like in detail if you please?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> when i first started working out it was in this hotel gym that was almost always empty n had a ton of old
> school equipment. i was confused about sets and reps and was doing 3 whole body workouts at once every
> other night. it hurt but i loved it. my arms shook when i got home in the evenings after i walked home on legs
> that felt like giant erections. a regular workout was kinda anti climatic after that.


 arthur jones hit was full body 2 to 3 x a week,,,my preferred method to train...totally against the grain...but effective


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Didnt you admit you couldnt beat me in any weightlifting challenge....wont post a pic...the resorted to a cardio machine?
> 
> 
> What you dont get is i want you to workout...to be better than you are...i expect more out of people than they expect out of themselves....i wish someone gave a fuc what i did or became....for basically my whole life....my wife is cool...but she is ok with what i am...that isnt motivating



I said the challenge would not be fair cause you outweigh me by 70 pounds. If you did the formula for what pound of muscle against pound of muscle, you will find we are almost even in strength. You have seen my pics, you keep posting them and as i pointed out the most recent is over 12 months old and the famous one of me is over 3.5 years old. I also said i am currently doing a recomp and having a challenge straight away does not suit me. You need to get your priorities straight and decide, stop, flaming on me or lets do a proper fuckin challenge starting today and be done with it. It will be based on before and afters and a Body Fat percentage at the end of however long you want the challenge, i will log mine and expect the same. If you are up for it lets do it. Current dated before pics and pic of scale weight.

Respond


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

how have i flamed you retard...you are fat...you are weak....you are small...these are truths...have you seen your avi....your sig...yeah im hounding you....we are equal in strength? that is ridiculous.....you turned down a rep contest....what more can i offer....you are inferior...nothing...live with it


----------



## boss (Jan 22, 2012)

What do I have to prove to you? Ill post when my summer season starts when the fad falls off. Your life doesn't rule. You're on here more then anyone. You claim to have this great family and amazing like but you're on here crying and trying to put everyone down with your bullshit cyber fights. You're a child. Just a big fat lazy disgusting child. A true waste of life.  But for real here why do you feel the need to bash people who are better then you? Does that actually make you feel better about yourself? Does it take away the sting knowing your wife is thinking about someone like me when she fucks you?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

20 pounds in two months is a good goal. Hard but doable if you stick to a good diet and do cardio.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

boss said:


> What do I have to prove to you? Ill post when my summer season starts when the fad falls off. Your life doesn't rule. You're on here more then anyone. You claim to have this great family and amazing like but you're on here crying and trying to put everyone down with your bullshit cyber fights. You're a child. Just a big fat lazy disgusting child. A true waste of life.  But for real here why do you feel the need to bash people who are better then you? Does that actually make you feel better about yourself? Does it take away the sting knowing your wife is thinking about someone like me when she fucks you?




Who you talkin to boy?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

boss said:


> What do I have to prove to you? Ill post when my summer season starts when the fad falls off. Your life doesn't rule. You're on here more then anyone. You claim to have this great family and amazing like but you're on here crying and trying to put everyone down with your bullshit cyber fights. You're a child. Just a big fat lazy disgusting child. A true waste of life. But for real here why do you feel the need to bash people who are better then you? Does that actually make you feel better about yourself? Does it take away the sting knowing your wife is thinking about someone like me when she fucks you?


 

who bashed you?...your #s are super hard to beleive...i would like to be awe inspired by your awesomeness...i doubt my wife dreams of invisible men


post up and i will give you props....most nfl linebackers arent the size you describe


----------



## boss (Jan 22, 2012)

Im not claiming to have a dirty 6pack or anything like that KOS.. The stats I posted were measured over the holidays when I went to my dads. Also I have the genes KOS my mother played on the national team for ball for 8years. She is 6ft tall. My dad played junior A hockey was 6ft 220 lean.    I have friends taller and up around 275 with 6packs. Just because your fat and not remotely fit don't call people out because they don't look like you.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> 20 pounds in two months is a good goal. Hard but doable if you stick to a good diet and do cardio.


i've seen three different posters use the word doable today..



just saying..


----------



## boss (Jan 22, 2012)

Vibrant 20lb in two months is very doable just eat decent and do cardio. Won't even have to bust your ass.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

boss said:


> 6'6
> 268
> Waist 36
> Arms 19
> ...


these #s are basically amazing..

..normally a tall man wont be so thick....these are very close to someone like nathan jones who plays giant men in movies like condemned....a person with #s like these would be a true diamond among the rough.....my brother for instance is 6 ft 5....but he is retty thin with narrow clavicles


29 inch quads are huge on short men....but gigantic on a long limbed human


fine i beleive you...you are afreak of all freaks....can i see a pic so i can see this history making individual?


can we see pics of the 6 ft 7 dudes at 275 with abs..that would be incredible


----------



## boss (Jan 22, 2012)

Ill ask my buddy for his pic. He used to be 295 before his cut. Looked good at that weight too. My little brother is 195 at 6'5. If you really think of it those stats would make a short guy look massive and a tall guy look kinda big. Ill honestly post when I am back in top shape during season. Right now I'm eating everything I can to try to grow. I don't cut till around march.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

my brother is 6 ft 5....180 to 195 or so...dont think he has ever been 200


----------



## gearin up (Jan 22, 2012)

on a 6'6" guy a 50 in. chest doesnt look big. Just sayin


----------



## boss (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine will get bigger in time. I was 167 at 18. 20 I was 240 (fat) started training at 21 and now its muscle. I've always been able to go up down very easy with my weight. My brother didn't gain fast because with university basketball he trains way to much to bulk. I have a much longer off season to pack it on. I'm already 35lbs above last seasons playing weight. Gotta love the gears


----------



## boss (Jan 22, 2012)

I know it doesn't. That's why it bothered me that he didn't believe me. I'm much bigger then a normal guy but not nearly the biggest or strongest at the gym.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

you guys heard of toney freeman?


his arms...chest....legs...all measure bout the same as all other pros...but standing next to him they look like children


----------



## gearin up (Jan 22, 2012)

boss said:


> I know it doesn't. That's why it bothered me that he didn't believe me. I'm much bigger then a normal guy but not nearly the biggest or strongest at the gym.


 dont get me wrong there is nothing wrong with it. Its just not unbelieveable. Hell its bigger than mine by 3 in.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how have i flamed you retard...you are fat...you are weak....you are small...these are truths...have you seen your avi....your sig...yeah im hounding you....we are equal in strength? that is ridiculous.....you turned down a rep contest....what more can i offer....you are inferior...nothing...live with it



So what your saying is you are backing out? 

I will tell you this, never make another post about me or have me in it as a reference. You wont put your sandwich where your mouth is, you get no respect in here ever, fuckin flame me, start shit and then run off like a baby (fat baby) As mentioned i am ready willing and waiting to do your lame assed challenge. You are one pathetic fat fuck??????..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> So what your saying is you are backing out?
> 
> I will tell you this, never make another post about me or have me in it as a reference. You wont put your sandwich where your mouth is, you get no respect in here ever, fuckin flame me, start shit and then run off like a baby (fat baby) As mentioned i am ready willing and waiting to do your lame assed challenge. You are one pathetic fat fuck??????..


 ok weak motherfucker...you want to drop the rep weight to 135...thats sad and pussified but whatever man just put up or shut the fuck up


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

boss said:


> What do I have to prove to you? Ill post when my summer season starts when the fad falls off. Your life doesn't rule. You're on here more then anyone. You claim to have this great family and amazing like but you're on here crying and trying to put everyone down with your bullshit cyber fights. You're a child. Just a big fat lazy disgusting child. A true waste of life.  But for real here why do you feel the need to bash people who are better then you? Does that actually make you feel better about yourself? Does it take away the sting knowing your wife is thinking about someone like me when she fucks you?



Look the fat cunt doesn't believe anyones stats, i could tell him i have a vagina, 30 inch thighs, 28 inch waist and he thinks i am lying LOL. You could also tell him you had an elephants trunk grafted on where your cock was and that it stuffs bread rolls in your ass and he wont believe you???..him just being here wreaks of fat boy sweat and blubber??????..he even thinks his own stats are good???..he was blessed with being a big strong kid???????????????no one blessed him with over eating and becoming a fat cunt, he did that all by himself.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ok weak motherfucker...you want to drop the rep weight to 135...thats sad and pussified but whatever man just put up or shut the fuck up



What kind of challenge is that you fat fuck???????????????where is your BF stat fatty, you call me fatter than you higher BF well lets compare you fat miserable wretch, i am sick of your shit???...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

YouTube Video

















YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


















YouTube Video

















YouTube Video

















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











these are all old...but you get the point...whatever you can do i can do better...just show me...and ill better it...or ill leave...period


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

anytime you ready man....i just see words...you wont even say what you wanna do...just bla


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> What kind of challenge is that you fat fuck???????????????where is your BF stat fatty, you call me fatter than you higher BF well lets compare you fat miserable wretch, i am sick of your shit???...


 you are the one who said 225 was too much weaklingtalking in circles


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

I feel sick, your fuckin fat, fat fuck…...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> anytime you ready man....i just see words...you wont even say what you wanna do...just bla



I said i was fucking ready, are you a fucking inbred or dont own a fully functioning brain?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I feel sick, you fuckin fat, fat fuck…...


have u seen u?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

Go and eat something blubber guts, surely you are hungry and a comfort eater, deep fry some cake or something, have some grits……….fat fuck.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Nice abs you fuckin fat fuck……..this is just funny, a fat guy trying to own a skinny guy, pudgy fat pudding…….


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I said i was fucking ready, are you a fucking inbred or dont own a fully functioning brain?


well what do you want fuking retard...you cant beat me in maxes....you dont want a rep contest cause you said its not fair...then you brought up fuking rowing machine...whats the deal...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

do a vacuum pose you fat fuck, whoever does a better vacuum pose wins……LOL

Stop eating kids to, pedo fat fuck…..


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

boss said:


> Vibrant 20lb in two months is very doable just eat decent and do cardio. Won't even have to bust your ass.



 you just said the same exact thing I said.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

well...this is pointless im done...stop fuking talking to me...you dont even fuking lift


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well...this is pointless im done...stop fuking talking to me...you dont even fuking lift



Vacuum pose fat fuck??????..pointless is you thinking you will ever lose anymore weight or weigh under 250?????????..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

View attachment 39571

Do this you fuckin fat fuck……..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

you rule man...huge and ripped...totally superior


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

View attachment 39573


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

Azza has a secret vacuum pose trick...

 if he pulls out his butt plug really fast it pulls his stomach against his spine for a second. 

just long enough to take a pic.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

none of you workout Gym


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

see last page


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> see last page




 any cardio vid's


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

nope...but i did cardio today


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

KOS, Azza, and I.

1.25x BW for reps on bench. Down to chest, just short of lockout, no bounce.
I have no clue who will win, but Jesus Christ, let's get something going.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm just under 190, so we'll say 190.
That puts me at 237.5(235) for reps
KOS will be at 337.5(335) for reps.
No clue what Azza weighs in at.

We're all normal gym rats.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

We can do it next week. I'll be at a disadvantage, as my training partner lifts in the morning, so I'll be dog tired. But that's the only way I can get it filmed.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

i know exactly what i can do with that weight...azza is just baiting you cause he is angry at himself...he wont participate


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I could do 12-15? Somewhere in there. Not sure.
What do you think you could hit at 335?

235 for 15 @ under 190, I'd be ok with that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

long my tricep and shoulder dont do something funny 8 to 10 should be pretty easy

 being a little conservative just incase something ends up on camera....i rarely have a spot now....always on a smith
im sure you remember my left shoulder is gimpy...people never beleive that after they see the 100 ound arnolds vid


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, I remember that.

Azza, where you at, homie? Let's do it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2012)

bet he woudnt do a pushup contest....wife can do those


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i was on md last night and i saw someone had the name cheeriopiss. lol.
> 
> i'll do the 20 pounds challenge.





Canucklehead said:


> Triple Fatty Challenge II, Two Bears and a Cougar...





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ill do it.....competing is the only way ill stick to cardio....or heckling



When do youse guys want to start? Feb. 1st, or right away?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Yeah, I remember that.
> 
> Azza, where you at, homie? Let's do it.



I???m back lets do it. I wanna see his BF percentage.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

feb 1 sounds good 2 months even but we can get a jump now. maybe more will join by then. originally was just first to lose 20 pounds i thought.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 22, 2012)

Why's everyone hatin' on cardio? 3 times a week, interval training on the treadmill, 20 minutes. 3 minute warmup at 3mph, then alternate every 30 seconds between 3mph and 12mph. Fat will melt off of your body. (and stop with the Wendy's baconator, too)


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 23, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> feb 1 sounds good 2 months even but we can get a jump now. maybe more will join by then. *originally was just first to lose 20 pounds i thought.*



Yeahhh... 

Two months starting feb 1st sounds good to me, how do we determine the winner? Just most weight lost by April 1?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Why's everyone hatin' on cardio? 3 times a week, interval training on the treadmill, 20 minutes. 3 minute warmup at 3mph, then alternate every 30 seconds between 3mph and 12mph. Fat will melt off of your body. (and stop with the Wendy's baconator, too)



The good old days were the days that I was a long distance runner and I HAD to eat wendys to keep on size.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> The good old days were the days that I was a long distance runner and I HAD to eat wendys to keep on size.




Haha, I agree! But I bet if you go back and look at those old high school pics, you'd probably be stunned with how skinny you look. Remember that pic I showed you in the class A uni? Skinny as hell! Personally, I never had the desire to get freakishly huge. (like KOS) I just wanted to stay toned and defined.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Haha, I agree! *But I bet if you go back and look at those old high school pics, you'd probably be stunned with how skinny you look*. Remember that pic I showed you in the class A uni? Skinny as hell! Personally, I never had the desire to get freakishly huge. (like KOS) I just wanted to stay toned and defined.



I was 320lbs at sixteen...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I was 320lbs at sixteen...



I'm assuming that's a lot to do with genetic makeup. Unless you were just a complete and total load who sat on the couch eating cool ranch Doritos and watching family feud.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I'm assuming that's a lot to do with genetic makeup. Unless you were just a complete and total load who sat on the couch eating cool ranch Doritos and watching family feud.



I come from a family of fatties, most of my uncles are 300+lbs. I was an active teen, into martial arts, sports, etc, but I had no idea how to eat properly.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Why's everyone hatin' on cardio? 3 times a week, interval training on the treadmill, 20 minutes. 3 minute warmup at 3mph, then alternate every 30 seconds between 3mph and 12mph. Fat will melt off of your body. (and stop with the Wendy's baconator, too)



I second that, i have been doing 1 minute intervals on the rower for 30 minutes. Talk about fucking sweat, every second day.

KOS do some fucking cardio.

Weighed myself, 187 pounds


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

so you are saying you wont do it...gotcha....and now we move on


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Why's everyone hatin' on cardio? 3 times a week, interval training on the treadmill, 20 minutes. 3 minute warmup at 3mph, then alternate every 30 seconds between 3mph and 12mph. Fat will melt off of your body. (and stop with the Wendy's baconator, too)


 when the baconator came out i was over 300 pounds and ate two a week...i couldnt eat a whole one now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Haha, I agree! But I bet if you go back and look at those old high school pics, you'd probably be stunned with how skinny you look. Remember that pic I showed you in the class A uni? Skinny as hell! Personally, I never had the desire to get freakishly huge. (like KOS) I just wanted to stay toned and defined.


 i ran track in school...i was 210 at the lightest



i am proud to be referanced as freakishly huge


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I was 320lbs at sixteen...


 

seriously why are you so weak do you think?



my strength is def genetic...my biological father in his prime was way stronger than i ever have been...i wouldnt even be in the same leauge....my mom a powerful psychopath


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so you are saying you wont do it...gotcha....and now we move on



i never said that, go back a page, the level of your retardation is amazing.

You qualify for the Special Olympics and may even place, if you can stop licking the bus windows on the way to the stadium?????????...


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

KOS you're saying you only use the smith? Isn't that much easier? 

Vibrant I was agreeing with you.

I am down for the fat loss Challenge. A little motivation to get rippped by season. Feb. 1st is great timing for me. I'm not doing a log though ill post the picture I took last week and one on the last day.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am down as well as i have said many times, maybe KOS will realise this. They call him Jimmy at the special olympics, arrives in a limo and goes home with nothing…….


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you guys heard of toney freeman?
> 
> 
> his arms...chest....legs...all measure bout the same as all other pros...but standing next to him they look like children



I hear a lot of people try to emulate his shitloading peak week strategies, but the guy is a freak and people think they can do the same.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

i don't even know what a baconater is but a bacon blue cheeseburger i do and i lost weight eating them sticking to Built's advice (of just having one good meal in the evening that really satisfies you) well actually i stopped using the bacon and it's still good... she would *not* approve of even *trying* to drop 20 pounds in 2 months so as soon as the two month kick off is over i'll go back to being sensible but for now i'm thinking we go for pure weight lost. 

my biggest problem is inactivity. i do however have a lat machine with bottom and top capabilities, weight bench, free weights, crunch bench and stepper i'm going to beat the shit out of the next two months. i love mountain biking but it's winter here so i'll pass on slamming down on an icy turn again. with a 44 inch chest on a female forget running it ain't happening.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

azza is starting to be the new eddie.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 23, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i don't even know what a baconater is but a bacon blue cheeseburger i do and i lost weight eating them sticking to Built's advice of (just having one good meal in the evening that really satisfies you) well actually i stopped using the bacon and it's still good... she would *not* approve of even *trying* to drop 20 pounds in 2 months so as soon as the two month kick off is over i'll go back to being sensible but for now i'm thinking we go for pure weight lost.
> 
> my biggest problem is inactivity. i do however have a lat machine with bottom and top capabilities, weight bench, free weights, crunch bench and stepper i'm going to beat the shit out of the next two months. i love mountain biking but it's winter here so i'll pass on slamming down on an icy turn again. with a 44 inch chest on a female forget running it ain't happening.



Azza has these same qualities


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2012)

if he rows i think that's all he does and he doesn't use much weight.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I come from a family of fatties, most of my uncles are 300+lbs. I was an active teen, into martial arts, sports, etc, but I had no idea how to eat properly.


 
That'll do it man. Young or not, if your diet reflects poorly, forget having a toned up physique. Unless you're just gifted genetically. You didn't respond to my statement, though...did you eat doritos while watching family feud?


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> That'll do it man. Young or not, if your diet reflects poorly, forget having a toned up physique. Unless you're just gifted genetically. You didn't respond to my statement, though...did you eat doritos while watching family feud?



Cheezies and Jeopardy....


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Cheezies and Jeopardy....


 

If "cheezies" are AKA "Cheese Nips," sign me up for that Friday night. I love those things.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i ran track in school...i was 210 at the lightest
> 
> 
> 
> i am proud to be referanced as freakishly huge



Yeah I was a long distance runner over 200 lbs but it was because it was right after years of powerlifting and playing football. The mass I had on was pretty dense plus I am very tall too.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> If "cheezies" are AKA "Cheese Nips," sign me up for that Friday night. I love those things.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

boss said:


> KOS you're saying you only use the smith? Isn't that much easier?
> 
> Vibrant I was agreeing with you.
> 
> I am down for the fat loss Challenge. A little motivation to get rippped by season. Feb. 1st is great timing for me. I'm not doing a log though ill post the picture I took last week and one on the last day.


i dont know if its part of my claustrophobia or what but im pretty terrified of the bench....i only started doing it at all because of gfr...im not even challenged strengthwise until i get to 275 or so....i get freaked thinking about being pinned under 400 pounds or whatever...i never have a spot now...and if i did i ony trust one guy who im not speaking to right now

i read a study that says the smith activates the chest etter but doesnt develop the helpers as much


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2012)

nips 
boobies
tits
headlights
bazongers
boing boings
bruuhahas
knockers


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont know if its part of my claustrophobia or what but im pretty terrified of the bench....i only started doing it at all because of gfr...im not even challenged strengthwise until i get to 275 or so....i get freaked thinking about being pinned under 400 pounds or whatever*...i never have a spot now...and if i did i ony trust one guy who im not speaking to right now*
> 
> i read a study that says the smith activates the chest etter but doesnt develop the helpers as much


 
Imagine that. lol.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^

Can't believe this fool is an "elite member".


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> Can't believe this fool is an "elite member".




And I can't believe you are out of the ER already after that gang of AIDS infested housing project niggers brutally ass raped you.


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

I can bench a shit ton more on a smith and I feel like I barely worked out. I only rep 285 slow sets of 8 nothing crazy. On a smith I'm guessing closer to 330 maybe more.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Imagine that. lol.


 my iraq war vet little uncle is my  favorite and mot hated person to be around


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

boss said:


> I can bench a shit ton more on a smith and I feel like I barely worked out. I only rep 285 slow sets of 8 nothing crazy. On a smith I'm guessing closer to 330 maybe more.


 i dont know if the difference is that much...its def not for most people...ive even read because the smith is locked in a straight line some can handle less weight on it...its all individual like everything else


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Ill try it tonight and get back to you on it.  I just know when I did it before I did a lot more then I usually do.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 23, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> Can't believe this fool is an "elite member".



You're an "elite faggot."


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *seriously why are you so weak do you think*?
> 
> 
> 
> my strength is def genetic...my biological father in his prime was way stronger than i ever have been...i wouldnt even be in the same leauge....my mom a powerful psychopath



I was stronger as a teen, a lot of it is because of the 3 motorcycle accidents and 7+ car crashes, my body just doesn't work as well anymore. Mostly it's the inconsistent training though. I really didn't do much except beer curls this summer.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

i deal with terible pain everyday....alot from abuse from others...but moreso what ive done to myself...i know what you mean


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll never post a pic of me on the internet, got to stay safe.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 23, 2012)

lol^

I think KOS said this before, but you definitely look like you come from the same gene pool as heavy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

He a beast


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i deal with terible pain everyday....alot from abuse from others...but moreso what ive done to myself...i know what you mean



why do you say this when you give so much shit to others?, if you think about it its probably Karma, you like Nohweliian have trolled on me on 2 forums, and you have trolled on me for 2 years. So when i get PM???s from members asking me to lay off you, i think to myself NAH fuck him, i will give you the benefit i would not give others like Madman and Nohweliian. I will lay off you but remember something very clearly KOS, you say one more thing about me or anything that i decide is spitefull i will start back on you, and i wont stop and you will wish you hadn???t. Dont say you havent been warned, for now its a TRUCE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice sig....location.....words under avi...you are a standup guy....me and canucles Convo about joint pain does not concern you


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i deal with terible pain everyday....alot from abuse from others...but moreso what ive done to myself...i know what you mean



pull the trigger you piece of shit


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Nice sig....location.....words under avi...you are a standup guy....me and canucles Convo about joint pain does not concern you



Its been changed KOS, i had already changed my AVI. This is a public forum, your converstaion about pain, take it to private.

Remember what i said ???you have been warned??? Play nice or cop the consequences.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> why do you say this when you give so much shit to others?, if you think about it its probably Karma, you like Nohweliian have trolled on me on 2 forums, and you have trolled on me for 2 years. So when i get PM???s from members asking me to lay off you, i think to myself NAH fuck him, i will give you the benefit i would not give others like Madman and Nohweliian. I will lay off you but remember something very clearly KOS, you say one more thing about me or anything that i decide is spitefull i will start back on you, and i wont stop and you will wish you hadn???t. Dont say you havent been warned, for now its a TRUCE!!!!!!!!!




weak shit azza. disappointed in you there are no truces in anything goes.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

very week azza this fuckin troll thrives on this, reminds him of mommy kickin his ass for eating all the food.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> its been changed kos, i had already changed my avi. This is a public forum, your converstaion about pain, take it to private.
> 
> Remember what i said ???you have been warned??? play nice or cop the consequences.


 joint pain is relevant to lifting weights...you know? Oh....my bad


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2012)

Its not weak, its not productive either, lets see if he plays nice if he doesnt……….

I still want to do a challange starting on the 1st Feb, a few guys here do, this will be productive. If KOS wants to do then he can, as long as he stays off my case………

Madman on the other hand “i’m gonna smash that motherfucka”


Even Nohweliian has backed right off me, which is good for him……..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> joint pain is relevant to lifting weights...you know? Oh....my bad



I know that, i am forty you know and have been lifting for over half my life???...


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> joint pain is relevant to lifting weights...you know? Oh....my bad



And obesity. You are a blubbering pussy with mommy issues.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Its not weak, its not productive either, lets see if he plays nice if he doesnt?????????.
> 
> I still want to do a challange starting on the 1st Feb, a few guys here do, this will be productive. If KOS wants to do then he can, as long as he stays off my case?????????
> 
> ...



I know kos wont chaqllenge you hes a pathetic failure. If he tried hed lose. its easier for him to go on about how big he "was" lol!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

d-latsky said:


> and obesity. You are a blubbering pussy with mommy issues.


im just trying to live up to your example

CANNOT BELEIVE YOUR FACE IS THAT FUKING UGLY AT 30...POOR GUY...MUST GET LAID ONCE A YEAR AT A BAR


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2012)

He is welcome to the challenge as anyone else will be, i am doing something about myself starting on 1st Feb, but i am not that far from where i want to be. its probably only a recomp for myself as i am happy with myself and my penis girth is great.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

Id rather fuck a pot of boiling oil than that fucken gargoyle you stick you flacid pecker in. You are both disgusting. Id like to see you od you fucken angry troll. Ive never seen a more disturbing display of weakness before you came here. Please kill yourself its the answer


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

YouTube Video












D-Latsky said:


> UH....WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Id rather fuck a pot of boiling oil than that fucken gargoyle you stick you flacid pecker in. You are both disgusting. Id like to see you od you fucken angry troll. Ive never seen a more disturbing display of weakness before you came here. Please kill yourself its the answer


 GOT TIRED OF GETTING OWNED IN THE OTHER THREAD I SEE


SAME OLD SHIT ...DIFFERENT THREAD

IM OUT DAWG


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

hahaha wow posting the same shit over and over is another sign of ownage. Or are your bigowings just bumping the mouse. Im talking to your mom and she said shes gonna beat the tits off you again


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> hahaha wow posting the same shit over and over is another sign of ownage. Or are your bigowings just bumping the mouse. Im talking to your mom and she said shes gonna beat the tits off you again


 you say the same thing in every post and you say that? holy shit you are either the dumbest fuking dude walking...or completely delusional


oh...your negs? blimpy boy? you are fat and small...prove you are not...you wont...but i bet you do run that dicksucker some more...hella cool boy


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment 39619

KOS he looks to be in good shape with his “before pic"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> View attachment 39619
> 
> KOS he looks to be in good shape with his “before pic"


yeah the shape is there im no delusional hater....ive given support to him before...he just spits in my face...he has a natural x frame with smal hips...little less fat and more quad and delt size...pretty damn impressive


he talked shit about me first and hounded me for being fat...then i discovered that he was in comparable shape not that long ago...

he acts typical small man who gets roided up and swells his head up...still small and angry on the inside


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

we need one thread to post the contestants n stuff about the contest in. are D-Latsky and Azza in? the more the merrier.... till someone loses an eye anyway

who wants to make a thread and ask a mod to sticky it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im just trying to live up to your example
> 
> CANNOT BELEIVE YOUR FACE IS THAT FUKING UGLY AT 30...POOR GUY...MUST GET LAID ONCE A YEAR AT A BAR



All jews look like that


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 24, 2012)

I dont need a challenge to stay motivated LW. Im training for my next show. Thats all the motivation i need. i wish Azza good luck and will help him as much as possible. I hope kos chokes himself out with his sloppy man boobs while he sleeps. The fagget is a waste of skin and air. I dont even dislike madman as much as this rechid fucktard.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am in just say when.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> we need one thread to post the contestants n stuff about the contest in. are D-Latsky and Azza in? the more the merrier.... till someone loses an eye anyway
> 
> who wants to make a thread and ask a mod to sticky it?


 guess whoever post pics first can make the thread...i will post pics today or tomm...i would say pics should be in by the 1rst or they dont count...2 month time limit....front, back, and side relaxed pics like ben said


----------



## jagbender (Jan 24, 2012)

Have at it folks I am 50 years old. 

It is hard to believe that it has almost been a year since I started my fat loss and fitness program. 

I started 2-26-11 

here is what I have done so far 

click on photo for slide show


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 24, 2012)

KOS should blow Jagbender for the pics..all 302 of them


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 24, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I am in just say when.


 
Azza, Just an FYI... Your status should say "Temporarily Banned", not Temporally.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 24, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Azza, Just an FYI... Your status should say "Temporarily Banned", not Temporally.




No, he is banned from time, not banned for a time...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 24, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Azza, Just an FYI... Your status should say "Temporarily Banned", not Temporally.



Fuckin spell check??????.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

i like temporally better


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought he meant that deep fried shit you get in chinese resturants.


----------

